#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Verliefd Op Mijn Verkrachter... !!!

## EgyptGirl

Verliefd op mijn Verkrachter!   

Half 8 s ochtends ging mijn wekker snel rende ik naar de douche, Maar ik was al te laat mijn broer Nabil was me al voor! Dat wordt weer te laat komen. Tfoe wat doet hij zolang in de douche 
Bijna ging ik denken dat mijn broer homo is 
Sabrina zeg eens wat tegen die man van je !!! 
Lieve vrouw had mijn broer ze woonde tijdelijk bij ons in huis tot ze wat beters vinden! 
EWa Nabil Hashoema 3lik zo lang zit je in de douche kom laat je zusje erin, straks haalt ze haar bus niet! Ja, Luister naar je vrouw Nabil! 
Heel Rustig maakte hij de Douche deur open alsof er niks aan de hand was! 
Goeiemorgen Zusje van me!!!! En gaf me een kus op mijn wang! 
Ohh ik kon hem wel wurgen hij heeft geluk dat ik geen tijd heb! 
Snel ging ik douchen, en dan was ik bij mijn 2de missie van de dag! 
KLEDING!!! 
Wat zou ik aantrekken snel keek ik naar buiten! Hmm het is niet warm en ook niet koud! Maar ziet er wel naar uit dat het kan gaan regenen zoals altijd in dit landje! 
Ohh wat verlangde ik erna om naar Marokko te gaan lekker bij de zee zonnen  verbranden!!! 
EWa wat doe ik geen tijd om te dagdromen  Truitjes gingen aan en weer uit, het was altijd weer een hele kunst Sabrina kwam me redden! 
Smahane Dat witte truitje staat leuk op die Spijkerbroek en dan die leuke Nieuwe witte schoenen die je nooit aan hebt gehad Perfect!!! 
Ja ik had een schoenentik ik kocht schoenen, maar deed ze vervolgens niet aan! Meestal pas na een maand Sabrina probeerde ze soms te lenen maar dat heeft ze geweten!! Dont Touch My Shoess!!!! 
Smahane  ik ga als je die lift nog wilt moet je nu komen!!!! Riep Nabil! 
Die durft.. eerst n uur in de douche en dan nog schreeuwen dat ik moet opschieten!!
Ja ja ik KOMMMM !!!! 
Ik gaf mijn Moeder snel een kus op haar wang en groette mijn vader! 
EWa bintie beslama en goed uitkijken 
Wagha Baba Beslama!! 
Snel keek ik of ik alles bij me had!! Pen, Papier want dat is alles wat ik nodig heb vandaag op school! 
We hebben ons laatste Examen, Nederlands en dan hebben we Vakantie! Of ik moet minder dan een 6 halen dan moet ik nog een Herkansing doen !!! Maar daar ga k niet van uit Nederlands is mijn beste vak! 

Ewa Zusje heb je goed geleerd!  
Altjid, trouwens zet me maar bij Hanen af ik moet nog wat afhalen bij haar daarna loop ik wel naar school! 
Ik kan ook op je wachten  !! 
Nee nee dat ga je niet halen, Hanen met haar verhalen!!! Die laat me niet meteen gaan! 
Ok is goed  Kijk je wel uit! En niet te laat komen voor je Examen!! 
Nee Nabill 
Ik gaf mijn broer een kus op zijn wang en stapte uit de auto! 

Heyyyy Smahane wat een verassing, moment ik zal Hanen voor je roepen! Je komt toch voor haar, of kom je stiekem toch voor mij?? 
Sallaam Farid, nee ik kom inderdaad voor jou 
Hanen!!! HANENNN!!! 
Zo dat moet ze gehoord hebben, wat kon hij schreeuwen!
Ja, wat nu weer waarom schreeuw je zo hard ejowww schoonheid kom binnen!!!!! 
Wat heb ik je gemissttttt !!!!
We knuffelden elkaar zo hard dat we bijna geen adem meer kregen! 
Nou nou waarom kreeg ik niet zon lekkere knuffel van je! Zei Farid alsof hij stomverbaasd was!!!!
Hanen en ik keken beide naar zijn gezicht en schoten in de lach!!!
Ga ga snel weg jij  is hij je weer aan het versieren!??? Vroeg Hanen
Hanen ik beloof je dat ik snel weer langskom maar ik kwam eigenlijk voor die CD Wat ik je had geleend! Het is niet van mij, is van een jongen bij mij op school En die zie ik na vandaag niet meer!!! 
Oh ja helemaal vergeten sorry ik ga het even voor je halen Snel!!! 

Smahane mag ik je nummer?? Vroeg Farid 
Als ik moest bijhouden hoe vaak hij me dat al had gevraagd hij bleef het gewoon proberen hij geeft niet op! Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen en werd helemaal rood! 
Oh je hoeft niet verlegen te worden Gewoon als vrienden, niks meer!!! 
Ja en dat moet ik geloven ???
Echt Wallah ik meen het gewoon als vrienden!!! 
Oke dan is goed, vraag Hanen maar ze heeft mijn nummer wel! 
Wie wat welk nummer! ?
Hier is de CD en je truitje die ik 2 maanden geleden van je heb geleend! 
Oh dank je  nou ik ga snel! Geef jij mijn nummer aan Farid! 
En voor dat Hanen wat kon zeggen liep ik al snel weg naar school! 

Smahane Smahane !!!!!
Ik draaide me om en keek in de ogen van een vriendelijke jonge man! 
Wat me als eerste opviel waren zijn Lippen daarna zijn Ogen! 
Hoe wist hij mijn naam? 
Mag ik je wat vragen Smahane??
J j ja stotterde ik. 
Nou het zit dus zo. Ik ben hier pas komen wonen, en mijn vader heeft me hier net afgezet op school! Ik had een intake gesprek maar probleem is hij kan me niet komen afhalen! En ik weet de weg niet naar de Manenstraat ik was net in gesprek met Youssef mijn neef, die jongen wat daar zit! En hij vertelde me dat jij in de Manenstraat woont! Ook hij heeft nu geen tijd om mij daarheen te brengen Zou ik met je mogen mee lopen??
Ik keek hem verbaasd aan, en liep naar Youssef toe wat een goede vriend van mijn broer Mounir is! 
Is dit waar vroeg ik hem, want ik was wel beetje bang! 
Ja, tuurlijk maak je geen zorgen hij is een goede neef van me! Breng je hem wel heel thuis  !!
Youssef erg grappig ik moest er wel om lachen! 
Sorry ben me helemaal vergeten voor te stellen [GLOW=darkblue]Yessine[/GLOW] Aangenaam! En hij gaf me een stevige hand! 
En jij heettt? Oh ja sorry  [GLOW=crimson]Smahane[/GLOW] ! 
Zo mooie naam  maar dat had ik wel verwacht van een schoonheid als jij! 
Even keek ik hem aan weet je zeker dat je de weg niet weet je houdt me niet voor de gek vroeg ik hem! Nee nee echt ik schaam me zo... dat ik het niet weet! Maar echt ik woon hier pas, en ik had mijn Moeder beloofd om te helpen met uitpakken! Mijn vader is weer terug naar Den Haag. Maar ik zal de weg goed onthouden, dan hoef ik je niet meer lastig te vallen 
Het is geen probleem als je er maar geen gewoonte van maakt! 


Word Natuurlijk vervolg Na jullie Reactiesss.... !!!  :engel:

----------


## zoenie

klinkt intersant maar nu wel afmaken he!  :ole:   



 groetjes:yasmina dadada

----------


## pancrase

he ja je begint goed ga gauw verder ik hoop dat dit verhaal net als al jou andere verhalen word



groeten '

moker

----------


## Batata24

door door door door.... snel snel snel  :Smilie:

----------


## miss_remix

more  :haha:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Zo mooie naam  maar dat had ik wel verwacht van een schoonheid als jij! 
Even keek ik hem aan weet je zeker dat je de weg niet weet je houdt me niet voor de gek vroeg ik hem! Nee nee echt ik schaam me zo... dat ik het niet weet! Maar echt ik woon hier pas, en ik had mijn Moeder beloofd om te helpen met uitpakken! Mijn vader is weer terug naar Den Haag. Maar ik zal de weg goed onthouden, dan hoef ik je niet meer lastig te vallen 
Het is geen probleem als je er maar geen gewoonte van maakt! 

_________________________________________________

Nee tuurlijk niet vertel hoe is het om hier te wonen! 
Ik keek hem vreemd aan rare vraag!? Vond ik dan 
Gewoon het is hier lekker rustig, je zou nog wel even moeten wennen het is hier niet zo druk als in Den Haag! 
Ja dat is me zeker al opgevallen schreeuwde hij bijna
Waarom zijn jullie hierheen verhuisd als ik vragen mag?
Oh ja tuurlijk mag je dat vragen mijn ouders zijn gaan scheiden! 
Mijn moeder woont nu dus hier en mijn Vader is in Den Haag gebleven!
Oh sorry wat erg  !!! 
Ewa ja niks aan te doen, ik koos ervoor om bij mijn moeder in te trekken contact met mij en mijn Pa is niet echt helemaal geweldig! 
Lijkt me toch moeilijk om een keuze te moeten maken! 
Dat is het ook het voelt alsof ik mijn vader in de steek laat! 
We zijn allemaal met mijn moeder meegegaan niemand is bij mijn vader gebleven! 
Was ook zijn schuld  maar daar heb ik liever niet over laten we het over jou hebben!!!
Over MIJ??? 
Ja Smahane  over jou!!!
De manier waarop hij mijn naam uitspreek zo mooi heeft nooit iemand mijn naam uitgesproken! 
Zijn ogen ik keek heel stiekem naar hem in de hoop dat hij niet doorhad dat ik hem geweldig vond!
En Ohh ja die lekkere geurtje die hij op had dodelijk lekker gewoon!
Willi Smahane wat doe je  nog nooit voelde ik me zo aangetrokken tot iemand! 
Ik was iemand die niet verliefd wordt  dat wil ik niet saffie genoeg!
EWa gaan we het nog over jou hebben ?? Vroeg hij heel bescheiden
Wat wil je weten ??
Hmmm waar je woont dat hoef ik natuurlijk niet te vragen! 
Hahaha  nee inderdaad!! 
Nou vertel heb je broers/zussen!?
Ja genoeg 2 Zussen, 1 Broer  en nog een Zusje! 
Tbarkelah 1 Broer maar dus ik hoef niet bang te zijn! 
Oh van Nabil nee helemaal niet die is zo rustig! Antwoordde ik zonder dat ik door had wat hij eigenlijk bedoelde! Hoe heten je Zussen als ik vragen mag? 
Aii je bent wel erg nieuwsgierig Sanea en Sabrina zijn allebei al getrouwd en het huis uit! Nabil is ook getrouwd alleen nog niet het huis uit! 
Ja ik ken dat mijn broer toen hij pas getrouwd was woonde hij ook paar maanden bij ons thuis! 
Tot ze wat beters hebben gevonden, riepen we tegelijk! 
Hahahhahaa  Dus we hebben iets gemeen, mezian! Zei Yessine 
Mooie naam heb je Smahane hoe is je moeder erop gekomen!?
Mijn vader van een film hij hoorde de naam en mijn moeder was toen zwanger van mij! Hij zei: als het een meisje is noemen we haar Smahane! Dus zodoende!
Mooi trouwens zijn we er al bijna? vroeg Yessine
Ja, nog paar straten onthoud je het wel!!! ???
School is pas over 5 weken, tegen die tijd weet ik het wel, en zo niet loop ik gewoon met je mee naar school! 
Mijn broer brengt me altijd naar school hij moet s morgens altijd die kant op en dan geeft hij me een lift! 
Zo zo toe maar een eigen Chauffeur !
We zijn er dit is de Manenstraat!! 
Dat moest mij weer gebeurden, ik kom de straat in lopen en dan kom ik mijn vader tegen die net met zijn fiets naar de markt is geweest! 
En ja hoor hij zet zijn fiets voor de deur en komt naar ons toe lopen! 
Sallaam hij gaf Yessine een stevige hand! 
Sallaam  
Ik Zag aan de ogen van Yessine dat hij geschrokken was! 
Ewa stel je ons niet voor Smahane! 
Baba dit is Yessine hij is hier pas komen wonen in de straat Youssef vroeg of hij met me mee mocht lopen, hij kan de weg hier nog niet! 
Oh welkom jongen, zei mijn vader met een zo goed mogelijk Nederlands accent! 
Shokran  zei Yessine ik merkte dat hij niet zo goed marokkaans kon praten! 
Ik moet gaan, zei Yessine en zocht zijn huis het was vlak tegenover ons! 
Leuke jongen, zei mijn vader toen we naar binnen gingen! 
Hoe weet jij dat nou Baba je hebt net twee woorden met hem gesproken! 
Dat zie je aan zijn ogen zijn uitstraling zoals Nederlanders dat zeggen! 
Aihaii Baba heb je weer naar Sesamstraat gekeken! 
Even gaf hij me een waarschuwingsblik als blikken konden doden! 
Mijn vader was een hele lieve man, niet zo streng  hij praatte over alles met mij zelfs over jongens! Behalve over Sex dat is verboden onderwerp en zo hoort het ook! 
Dat ik met mijn vader over Jongens kan praten vond ik in begin heel moeilijk, hij maakte me verlegen! 
Maar al snel raakte ik eraan gewend hij houdt niet van geheimen en stiekem doen! 
Wil je of heb je een vriend zeg het dan tegen me ik wil dat niet van de mannen en vrouwen op straat te horen krijgen dat zegt hij altijd! 
Maar hij weet dat ik nog nooit een vriend heb gehad en dat ik heel moeilijk verliefd wordt! 
Vind je die jongen leuk Smahane  ?? vroeg mijn vader
Ik keek hem met een vreemde blik aan 
Saffie was maar een vraagje, niet zo lelijk kijken naar je vader!! 
Ewa waar gaat het hier over  riep Sabrina die in de keuken wat lekkers aan het maken was samen met mijn moeder! 
Oh wat ruikt het hier lekker riep ik heel hard in de hoop dat ze niet verder zou vragen! 
Maar Baba begon alles uitgebreid te vertellen snel rende ik naar boven! 
Ik deed mijn schoenen uit en plofte op bed neer! 
Ben ik nou [GLOW=deeppink]verliefd[/GLOW]  ???

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *he ja je begint goed ga gauw verder ik hoop dat dit verhaal net als al jou andere verhalen word
> 
> 
> 
> groeten '
> 
> moker*


Ik maak deze nog een tikkeltje spannender...  :jeweetog:

----------


## Dounia_17

ewa ga gauw verder :knipoog:

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *door door door door.... snel snel snel *


Hey leuk dat jullie mijn verhalen lezen ... dat geeft me meer Power voor weer een vervolg... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Batata24

kom op daaaannn.. verduuuurrrr

----------


## Jawaria

Salaam alaikoum

Begint leuk, hoop maar dat het ook leuk eindigt!


 :regie:  Go A Head Girl!


groetjes.

----------


## EgyptGirl

Ben ik nou verliefd   ???

Nee zo snel word ik niet verliefd... hij is gewoon mooi! 
Smahaneeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! riep mama heel hard vanuit de keuken! Ik rende snel naar beneden om te kijken wat er aan de hand was... 
Ja Mama? 
Je moet even snel de supermarkt... ik heb geen zwarte peper meer! 
Ik keek in het keukenkastje en er was nog witte peper... 
Mama neem Witte peper dan... ik wist dat ze dat niet wilde maar ik kon het toch proberen! 
Ik deed mijn jasje aan en liep de deur uit op weg naar de supermarkt...

Ik kreeg haar niet uit mijn hoofd... bleef maar aan haar denken! 
Haar ogen haar mooie lach ... haar mooie contouren... damnn wat is ze mooi!! Zou ze op me vallen... ik moet haar krijgen! 
Ik keek naar buiten en zag donkere wolken het zou zo wel gaan regenen! Eyy daar loopt ze, waar zou ze heen gaan... zou ik nee dit is te wanhopig! Ik kon niet anders... toen ik haar daar zo zag lopen moest ik achter haar aan! Ik nam een paraplu mee... en rende snel de trap af naar beneden! Net toen ik de deur wilde openen... 
Finn Waar ga je heen Yessine?? 
Uhh ik ga even naar een vriend van me... en rende voordat ze wat kon zeggen het huis uit! Ik achtervolgde haar ze liep naar de supermarkt! 

Wat is nu het verschil tussen Zwarte en Witte peper... who cares! Peper is Peper... Als het maar niet gaat regenen, heb niet eens mijn paraplu bij me! Ok waar staat de Zwarte peper dacht ik! 
Ik verdronk in zijn ogen en zijn glimlach.. die combinatie was dodelijk! 
Wat deed hij hier... hmm de weg naar huis weet je niet maar de supermarkt vind je wel! Hij had vast en zeker honger... 
Langzaam liep hij naar me toe ... 
Hoi wat toevallig dat ik je weer tegenkom, zei Yessine! 
Ja Peper... 
HIj keek me vreemd aan ... PEPER??
Ja mijn moeder had peper nodig ... [GLOW=indigo]ZWARTE PEPER!!! [/GLOW] 
En jij kom je even de supermarkt checken! 
Ja inderdaad... even kijken rondkijken en ik had trek in iets lekkers! 
Haar lieve lachje... damnn hoe doet ze dat! 
Dit meisje moest ik krijgen... ik ga ervoor! 
Smahane mag ik je iets vragen?
Ja tuurlijk ... 
Mag ik je nummer!?? zei hij verlegen
Ik wist niet wat ik hoorde.. mijn hart sloeg een paar keer over! 
Mijn hoofd werd rood ik voelde het gewoon gloeien! 
Wat moest ik zeggen... wat moet ik doen! 
Als je niet wilt dan begrijp ik dat wel...geen probleem! 
Ik keek hem aan... en ik deed iets wat ik nooit had moeten doen! 
Ze haalde een pen uit haar tas en schreef haar nummer op een blaadje! 
Dit meisje maakt me zo gelukkig... ik was zo blij maar probeerde zo normaal mogelijk over te komen!  


Wordt Vervolgd... !!!

----------


## missmagreb

waajooooow je leuk verhaal..
ga snel verder oke.
nou dikke zoen mij
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## miss_remix

More!

----------


## miss_remix

More!

----------


## amel_mocro

ga snel verder  :Wink:  

ik w8 op eenn vervolg  :tong uitsteken:  

doeidoei  :zwaai:

----------


## EgyptGirl

BEDANKT VOOR JULLIE REACTIES EN HIER UITERAARD WEEER EEN VERVOLG... 

LIEFS xXx


Mag ik je nummer!?? zei hij verlegen
Ik wist niet wat ik hoorde.. mijn hart sloeg een paar keer over! 
Mijn hoofd werd rood ik voelde het gewoon gloeien! 
Wat moest ik zeggen... wat moet ik doen! 
Als je niet wilt dan begrijp ik dat wel...geen probleem! 
Ik keek hem aan... en ik deed iets wat ik nooit had moeten doen! 
Ze haalde een pen uit haar tas en schreef haar nummer op een blaadje! 
Dit meisje maakt me zo gelukkig... ik was zo blij maar probeerde zo normaal mogelijk over te komen!

__________________________________

En toen EN TOEN, schreeuwde Hanen! 
Ja toen gaf ik hem mn telefoonnummer! 
Serieus dat is zo niet jou wat stoer van je! Eindelijk ze is verliefd  het moest gewoon dit jaar gebeuren! Wat weet je van hem, vertel ik wil alles weten!!
Rustig nou Hanen ik heb hem pas 2 keer ontmoet en nu al mijn nummer gegeven je weet dat ik dat nooit zou doen! Ik heb het gevoel dat ik een fout heb gemaakt en mijn broer wat moet hij wel niet van me denken als hij dit hoort! 
Ach jij met je broer  als iemand blij voor je is dan is hij het wel, hoe vaak heeft hij je proberen te koppelen met die Achmed die studie Nerd! 
Ja dat is waar maar mijn moeder gaat dit echt niet goed vinden! 
Smahane hou op met dat stomme gepraat van je  je denkt teveel aan anderen! Hoe ziet hij eruit, wanneer ga je me aan hem voorstellen?? 
Hanen doe normaal ik heb niks met hem  hij is gewoon een vriend van me meer niet! 
Ja Smahane en ik was gisteren op de Maan! 
Serieus was je daar alleen of met Faisseltje??? Zei ik plagend 
Faissel waarom zeg je nu zijn naam, ik mis hem zo erg! 
Wanneer komt hij terug van Marokko?
Ja elke week zegt hij dat hij volgende week komt ik word er gek van! Maar ja zijn moeder is ziek dat gaat voor  dat begrijp ik wel dus geduld is een schone zaak je weet! 
Ja ik hoop dat het snel weer goed gaat met zijn moeder InshAllah!! 
Kom we gaan wat geks doen, zei Hanen  ze had niet gezien dat haar broer Farid de woonkamer binnenliep! 
Ewa iets geks doen yek ik zal het aan je Verloofde Faisseltje doorgeven hehehe  
Doe niet zo gemeen jij ik bedoelde iets spontaans doen, zoals kussens naar je hoofd gooien. En voordat Farid het doorhad kreeg hij hele berg kussens naar zijn hoofd gegooid! En voordat ik het wist hield hij mijn arm vast en keek me diep in mijn ogen aan hij hield mijn arm zo strak vast dat het pijn deed! Hanen is snel naar de keuken gevlucht! Ewa had je nu wat  zei Farid zo streng mogelijk met een big smile op zijn gezicht! Ik probeerde me los te maken  maar hoe meer ik probeerde hoe strakker hij me vasthield dus ik deed net of ik de moed liet zakken! En begon over het weer te praten kijk Farid volgens mij Regent het! Hij liet me los en draaide zich om, om naar buiten te kijken ik pakte een kussen en sloeg het tegen zijn hoofd en rende zo snel mogelijk de keuken in! Gelukkig was daar hun moeder  dus we deden net alsof er niks was gebeurd! 
Wacht maar Hanen ik krijg je nog wel 
Hahahahah Hanen en ik kregen buikpijn van het lachen 
Waarom lachen jullie, vroeg haar moeder!
WEllou mama  en we liepen snel naar de Slaapkamer van Hanen! 
Wat we niet wisten, was dat Farid zich had verstopt onder het Bed van Hanen om ons de schrik van het leven te bezorgen! 
Smahane vertel hoe ziet die jonger er nou uit?
Nou ok  hij heeft ogen Hanen hij is zo mooi! En dan zijn lippen eerste dat me opviel echt en zijn uitstraling .. hoe hij zijn haren heeft! 

Het was alsof je een mes in mijn rug stak hoe ze praatte over die jongen! 
Deed me zo pijn, waarom moest ik onder dit bed kruipen ik wilde ze alleen laten schrikken! 
Nu wou ik dat ik door de grond kon zakken 


WORDT VERVOLGD

----------


## ToEnSiA

he lieverd ik heb je verhaal gelezen wat die tital sprak me egt aan ensow en ga gauw verder  :Smilie:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey lekkerding van me!!

alles goed schatje??
wajoww, wallah dawedar! ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!

Ik wordt verlieft op dit verhaal!

ga snellllllllllll verder a zinna dyali!

Bigg boussa!!!

Naima

----------


## miss_remix

more :tong uitsteken:   :verliefd:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Het was alsof je een mes in mijn rug stak hoe ze praatte over die jongen! 
Deed me zo pijn, waarom moest ik onder dit bed kruipen ik wilde ze alleen laten schrikken! 
Nu wou ik dat ik door de grond kon zakken 

Hanen ik begrijp het gewoon niet... ik word altijd heel moeilijk verliefd! 
Sterker nog ik ben nog nooit verliefd geweest!
Aihaii... dus het is eindelijk gebeurd! Smahane is verliefd!
Dit moeten we gaan vieren... zullen we met zijn vieren iets leuks gaan doen binnenkort als Faissel terug is van Marokko! 
Nou Hanen dit gaat te snel voor mij... en trouwens ik heb nog niks met hem! 
NOG NIKS hahaha dus je wil het wel!! riep Hanen
Sssst straks hoort je broer ons praten... 

Ik kon hier niet meer tegen en kwam onder het bed vandaan... 
Nog nooit heb ik meiden zo hard horen gillen, ik keek ze even aan en liep de kamer uit! 

Geschrokken keken we naar Farid die zich dus had verstopt onder het bed... hij wilde ons laten schrikken! Dat is hem dus gelukt! 

Hanen, zei ik met een fluisterende stem! 
Ja Smahane... ??
Hij heeft alles gehoord... 
EWa ja ik ga zo wel met hem praten, hij zou er wel kapot van zijn! 
Die jongen is nog steeds in love with you! 
Ik denk dat het beter is dat ik maar naar huis ga... ik bel mijn broer even dat hij me komt halen! 
Nee je gaat toch niet vanwege hem ... ach kom op! Blijf nog even! 
Ok nog even dan! 


Wordt vervolgt ik ga zo verder ff snel iemand uit nood helpen!  :jumping:

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *hey lekkerding van me!!
> 
> alles goed schatje??
> wajoww, wallah dawedar! ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!
> 
> Ik wordt verlieft op dit verhaal!
> 
> ga snellllllllllll verder a zinna dyali!
> ...



Hoi LIEFFERTTTTT ZWIENNAAA ............  :blauwe kus:  

ja gaat prima met me... hoop met jou ook!!! 

Niet verliefd worden op het verhaal maar op de schrijfster HAHHAAHAHA
Leuk dat je mijn verhaal volgt... ik beloof het word spannend... 

Koesjeeeee...  :verliefd:

----------


## Dounia_17

echt een top verhaal meid ga gauw verder :knipoog:   :love:

----------


## miss_remix

:verliefd:   :student:  More hihi

----------


## EgyptGirl

Ok MEIDEN hier is weer vervolgje... Thanks voor jullie reacties  :duim:  


____________________________________

Die jongen is nog steeds in love with you! 
Ik denk dat het beter is dat ik maar naar huis ga... ik bel mijn broer even dat hij me komt halen! 
Nee je gaat toch niet vanwege hem ... ach kom op! Blijf nog even! 
Ok nog even dan! 
_________________________


Smahane!!! Riep Hanans moeder opeens
Je broer is hier voor je! 
Daar heb je hem al jeetje zo vroeg komt hij je ophalen! 
Hey Nadim wat ben je vroeg 
Ja, we gaan naar Belgie! 
Belgie  nee dit kun je mij niet aandoen, je weet hoe erg ik het daar haat! 
Blijf bij mij slapen, riep Hanen! 
Ik keek Nadim zo lief mogelijk aan hij kon dit natuurlijk niet weerstaan! 
Trek niet dat gezicht  je weet dat ik hier niet over ga! Kom mee naar huis dan vraag je het aan Mama en Baba!! Ik trok snel mijn Jasje en schoenen aan en ging met hem mee! 

Dat was niet makkelijk, mijn vader had ik zo omgepraat alleen mijn moeder! Ze was er altijd zo optegen, ze wilde het niet hebben dat ik bij andere mensen bleef slapen! Maar na 15 minuten zeuren en smeken liet ze me toch gaan! Ze bleven 2 daagjes weg dus ik moes genoeg kleren meenemen liefs zou ik hele klerenkast mee willen nemen! 
Sabrina ga je ook met hun mee naar Belgie? 
Ja, ik zou wel moeten kom er niet zo makkelijk onderuit als jij! HELAAS! 
Smahane ik wilde eigenlijk met je praten over Farid! Kijk je wel uit! 
Je weet wat er vorige keer is gebeurd 
Ja ik weet wat er is gebeurd en ik heb het alleen tegen jou verteld en wil niet dat iemand er ooit achterkomt! Hij is er overheen heeft al in de tussen tijd 3 vriendinnetjes gehad die jongen is mij allang vergeten! Smahane ik geef om je en wil niet dat het uit de hand loopt! 
Let gewoon beetje op  ok!
Ja, is goed ga jij maar snel je kleren inpakken  ze vertrekken gewoon zonder jou als je niet klaar bent!! 
Was dat maar waar dat ze zouden vertrekken zonder mij! 
Nou Beslama, ik ben klaar heb mijn kleren allemaal ingepakt! 
Jeetje Smahane je gaat maar 2 dagen bij haar slapen  niet 2 weken! 
Voorraad altijd voorraad meenemen misschien blijven jullie langer weg! Plaagde ik!
Beslama Sabrina ik gaf haar een knuffel en een kus op haar wang! 

NADIMMM kom breng me naar Hanen! 

Dus ze blijft hier slapen? 
Ja Farid ze blijft hier slapen  ben je nog steeds verliefd op haar??
Ach hou op Hanen verliefd tss echt niet! 
Ze heeft toch al een vriendje die met zn mooie ogen en lippen!!! Zei hij met een irritante meisjes stem! Elmohim ik ga naar boven ben op mijn kamer wil Aub me niemand Storen! 
Ja tuurlijk Storen we je niet lieve broer van me! 

Dat ze hier nog durft te slapen  na de vorige keer! Ik had haar echt bang gemaakt 
Waarom deed ik dat heb het echt verpest! Ik kon er niks aan doen ze is gewoon bloedmooi! Ik moest haar gewoon aanraken 


Wordt Vervolgt

----------


## miss_remix

more  :student:

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> *more *


Kort maar krachtig  :student:

----------


## ToEnSiA

wauw je hebt egt schrijf talent ga verder!!  :boogie:

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door ToEnSiA_ 
> *wauw je hebt egt schrijf talent ga verder!! *


Thanks Zina ... ik zal zo snel mogelijk verder gaan ..


Kussies ... 
 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## sarazohra

hey meissie, hoe is het? 
ik vind jou verhaal heel mooi. echt heel spannend. ik ben benieuwd wat er allemaal gaat gebeuren.


gaaaaaaaaaaaa sneeeeeeeeeeeeel verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrderrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 :wohaa:

----------


## Naima_xx

> _Geplaatst door EgyptGirl_ 
> *Hoi LIEFFERTTTTT ZWIENNAAA ............  
> 
> ja gaat prima met me... hoop met jou ook!!! 
> 
> Niet verliefd worden op het verhaal maar op de schrijfster HAHHAAHAHA
> Leuk dat je mijn verhaal volgt... ik beloof het word spannend... 
> 
> Koesjeeeee... *



hey hbiba! 
hahahah, hallo? wist je dat dan nog niet?  :nerveus:  ja meid, ik ben ook verlieft op jou  :love:  ! hahhaa! dat spreekt toch voor zich? hahahhahah.

Hbiba, ik blijf al je verhalen volgen, ze worden telkens met elk vervolg spannender!! ik ben echt benieuwd naar het vervolg, dus met andere woorden.......  :regie:  SCHRIJF SNEL EEN VERVOLG!!!

schat, ik wacht op je vervolg, ik ga proberen de eerste te zijn, die er op reageert!  :handbang:  

biggggggggggggggggggg boussaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Naima dyalek!

----------


## amel_mocro

hey hbiba! 
hahahah, hallo? wist je dat dan nog niet? ja meid, ik ben ook verlieft op jou ! hahhaa! dat spreekt toch voor zich? hahahhahah.

Hbiba, ik blijf al je verhalen volgen, ze worden telkens met elk vervolg spannender!! ik ben echt benieuwd naar het vervolg, dus met andere woorden....... SCHRIJF SNEL EEN VERVOLG!!!

schat, ik wacht op je vervolg, ik ga proberen de eerste te zijn, die er op reageert! 

biggggggggggggggggggg boussaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Naima dyalek!


naima je kan niet als eerste reageren want ik ben als eerste :P

grappieeeeee mij maakt het niet uit wie er als eerst reageert als ik maar een keer heb gereageerd

ennnnn egypt girl we wachten op een vervolg jah tog naima  :bril:

----------


## loubna_hotm

leuk verhaal meid ga snel verder...

----------


## Naima_xx

> _Geplaatst door amel_mocro_ 
> *hey hbiba! 
> hahahah, hallo? wist je dat dan nog niet? ja meid, ik ben ook verlieft op jou ! hahhaa! dat spreekt toch voor zich? hahahhahah.
> 
> Hbiba, ik blijf al je verhalen volgen, ze worden telkens met elk vervolg spannender!! ik ben echt benieuwd naar het vervolg, dus met andere woorden....... SCHRIJF SNEL EEN VERVOLG!!!
> 
> schat, ik wacht op je vervolg, ik ga proberen de eerste te zijn, die er op reageert! 
> 
> biggggggggggggggggggg boussaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> ...


ja zeker amel!
dus dat betekent voor egypt girl..... schrijven!!

kus. Naima

----------


## ToEnSiA

:droef:

----------


## amel_mocro

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *ja zeker amel!
> dus dat betekent voor egypt girl..... schrijven!!
> 
> kus. Naima*



je hebt het gelezen dus ga snel verder met schrijven want de vakantie komt eraan  :tik:

----------


## Imperatrice

joepie joepie joepie  :party:  
weer een leuk verhaal gevonden!
ga snel verder  :boogie:

----------


## taselheet_tanga

ewa zo mooi verhaal ga snel verder waga ben benieuwd beslamaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## ToEnSiA

:droef:   :droef:   :droef:   :droef:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Hallo LIEFFERTSSSS .... 

IK HAD EEN PAAR REACTIES VERWACHT, MAAR ZOVEEL 

 :wow:  WOWWWW ...  :wow:  SHOUKRAN VOOR JULLIE LIEVE REACTIES! 
EN SORRY DAT ZO LANG DUURDE DAT IK PAS REAGEER... 
PAAR PROBLEEMPJES GISTERAVOND MET INTERNETVERBINDING
IK GA NU EERST WERKEN IK BELOOF JULLIE ALS IK KLAAR MET WERKEN BEN GA IK AAN VERVOLG BEGINNEN... 

NOGMAALS SHOUKRANN... 

NAIMA LOVE YOUUUU

----------


## saddamma

Holaaaaaaaa waneer ga je weer verder 
je hebt een Nice verhaal.
Ga snel verder he
groetjes asmaa :knipoog:   :grote grijns:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Nou hier is ie dan, BEDANKT VOOR JULLLIE LIEVE REACTIES ECHT SUPER LIEFFF .... THANKSSS!!!!  :zwaai:  


Dat ze hier nog durft te slapen  na de vorige keer! Ik had haar echt bang gemaakt 
Waarom deed ik dat heb het echt verpest! Ik kon er niks aan doen ze is gewoon bloedmooi! Ik moest haar gewoon aanraken 



___________________________________________



Als ik het terug kon draaien zou ik het nooit hebben gedaan we waren zo goed bevriend met elkaar! Heb het gewoon verpest, en nu is ze verliefd op een ander! 
Tringg Tringg 
Farid doe even open ik sta in de douche
Waarom ik altijd dat zal Smahane wel zijn! 
Hoi hoi Farid zei ze heel vrolijk en opgewekt! 
En is het je gelukt om je ouders over te halen ?? 
Lukt me altijd Farid weet je toch 
De manier waarop ze me aankeek die blik, haar ogen zo Sexy!! 

HANEN!!!!! Schreeuwde Farid op zn hardst zoals altijd. 
Kom maar in de woonkamer zitten, ze is volgens mij even gaan douchen die stinkerd.
Wil je wat drinken, koffie, fris, thee! 
Nee nee doe maar een glas water 
Water? Zo goedkoop! Wacht ik weet wel wat je lekker vind. 
En hij liep de keuken in wedden dat hij met Appelsap terug komt dacht ik in mezelf. 
Hier een lekker glaasje appelsap, vind je toch nog wel lekker?
Tuurlijk dank je! 
Smahane? 
Ja Farid ?
Nou kijk van zonet dat ik onder het bed zat was niet bedoeling om je af te luisteren?
Ach ja dat weet ik ook wel, was weer een gekke stunt van je om ons te laten schrikken! 
Sorry wallah ik had die dingen nooit mogen horen, dat is prive! 
Als het prive was had ik het niet aan Hanen verteld! En ja ik was er ook niet zo blij mee dat je onder het bed zat. Maar dat kon jet niet weten 
Lief van je dat je me vergeeft is niet eerste keer dat je dat doet! 
Ik wil er niet meer over praten Farid haal niet steeds oude koeien uit de sloot. 
We hebben er nooit over gepraat, dat zit me dwars! 
Onze vriendschap vroeger was zo anders, jij, Hanen en ik hadden altijd zoveel lol samen. 
Nu kan ik je nauwelijks nog een hand geven, je moet weten dat ik zoiets nooit meer zou doen. Het liep uit de hand 
Sssst ik zie dat Samir er is  en ik wil hier niet meer verder over praten. 
En ik wil dat dit ook tussen ons blijft, ik heb er nooit met iemand over gesproken en wil dat jij dat ook niet doet! 
Nee tuurlijk niet  vertrouw me maar. 
Farid vertrouwen is een duur woord ik ga er vanuit dat je hier met niemand over praat. 
Met wat over niemand praat aihaii tortelduifjes hebben Geheimen.
Sallaam Samir  alles goed met je? 
Ja hoor Smahane gaat lekker zoals altijd  alleen druk met school je weet stage. 
En trek je bij ons in  ik zie dat je jou klerenkast mee hebt genomen. 
Nou ik kon het niet helemaal meenemen anders had ik wel gedaan, ik blijf 2 nachtjes logeren. Mijn ouders gaan paar dagen naar Belgi, en heb geen zin om mee te gaan. 
Oh gezellig  dan ga ik een lekkere griezelfilm halen kunnen we met zijn allen griezelen.
Farid ga jij maar vroeg naar bed is niks voor jou.
Samir kon het niet laten om Farid altijd even te plagen. 

Waar blijft Samir met zijn griezelfilm, zou wel weer iets tussen zijn gekomen. 
Hanen kom op, we hebben geen griezelfilm nodig om ons te vermaken.
Hmm dat is waar kom we gaan mijn moeder helpen in de keuken ze is koekjes aan het bakken. 
EWa dames we zouden griezelfilm gaan kijken, wat doen jullie in de keuken??
Samir zo laat kom je, weet je hoelang we al wachten op je! Zei Hanen.
Kwam iets tussen, maar nu heb ik tijd  jallah zid meiden uit die keuken! 
Nee we helpen eerst je moeder met deze koekjes en keuken opruimen. 
Hanen gaf me een hatelijke blik 
Sorry Hanen, als we ergens mee beginnen moeten we het ook afmaken. 
Oke is goed meiden dan ga ik even op de bank liggen. 

Hey broertje  wat doe je zo alleen op je kamer. 
Ga weg, wat moet je Samir?
Ik moet niks kom je straks met ons samen film kijken.
Nee is te eng voor me, weet je nog!!
Hehehe was grapje kleintje, of kan je er niet tegen dat ik je belachelijk maak waar je schatje bij is! 
Ze is mijn schatje niet, en Ga Weg laat me met rust!
Hm de liefde zit diep yek! 

Roep jij Samir alvast dan doe ik dit wel opruimen.

SAMIRRR!!!! 

Ja ja kom er aan Smahantje. 
Wat kijk je me nou aan Farid kom film kijken met ons samen, misschien vindt ze jou ook wel leuk. 
OProtten NU !!!! 
 


Wordt vervolgd

----------


## saddamma

Halooootjesssss 
JE MOET verder gaan he 
je hebt echt een VET VERHAAL 
CIAO CIAO
(k)(k)

----------


## ToEnSiA

bedankt  :ole:

----------


## sarazohra

hey schat, jou verhaal is heel leuk, spannend en prachtig hoor. 


en trouwens, ik heb ook eeen verhaal geplaats: de ongeloofelijke liefde.

ik hoop dat jullie het lezen en intressant vinden.


graag hoor ik jullie reacties.

 :ole:

----------


## saphronie

Echt leuk.. :Smilie:

----------


## Naima_xx

:Mad:  wa3333333333333333333333 ik wou de eerste zijn die reageert! niet gelukt dus!!!
wajowww ik kan hier niet tegen!
elmohim, ik heb toch gereageert, dat maakt me weer een beetje blij!  :Cool:  

hbiba.... I LOVE YOU 2!!!!

wil je alsjeblieft nog een vervolgje schrijven voordat ik naar marokko ga? ik ga donderdagavond al  :aanwal:  

Ik wens iedereen alvast een prettige vakantie!

En mijn schatje al helemaal! (egyptgirl dus!)

bigggggggggggggggg bousssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
Naima

----------


## sarazohra

hey meisjes, ik heb al een verhaal geplaatst. ga snel lezen. ik hoop dat het leuk is en hoor graag jullie reacties zo snel mogelijk zo dat ik verder kan gaaaaaaaaaan


en trouwens jou verhaal is heel mooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 :Iluvu:

----------


## sarazohra

de titel is : de ongeloofelijke liefde. ik heb de titel fout geschreven: de ongeloovelijke liede, het spijt me?  :frons: 

ik bedoel als je bij sterke verhaal bent. bij de eerste scherm

----------


## saddamma

:ole:  heyyyy 
ik wacht op je verhaal
waneer komt er weer een stukkkkk  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
xxxxxx

----------


## EgyptGirl

SAMIRRR!!!! 

Ja ja kom er aan Smahantje. 
Wat kijk je me nou aan Farid kom film kijken met ons samen, misschien vindt ze jou ook wel leuk. 
OProtten NU !!!! 
______________________________


Komt Farid niet kijken? 
Nee ik moest oprotten van hem... hij heeft geen zin om te kijken misschien heeft hij huiswerk! 
Hmmm wat gek, op vrijdag huiswerk! Zal ik hem anders proberen over te halen... 
Jij doet maar Smahane ... als je het maar snel doet! 

Farid mag ik binnen komen?
OPROTTEN!!!! riep Farid
Ik duwde de deur open en liep naar binnen, hij lag op bed staarde naar het plafond! 
Oh ben jij het Smahane! 
Ja The one and Only ... wat doe je op je bed kom tv kijken samen! 
Ahh joh heb het druk, kijken jullie maar! 
Druk met wat... naar het plafond staren hij veranderd niet van kleur dus maak je daar maar niet druk over. 
Gekkie jij weet ook wel waarom ik niet met jullie samen kom kijken. 
Farid ik heb het je vergeven... het is nu al 1 jaar geleden. 
Je snapt het niet Smahane, ik hield van je en ik hou nog steeds van je. 
We hadden een te gekke tijd samen en ik verpestte het, door 
SSstttt ik wil het niet horen, ik wil hier niet over praten! 

Smahane!!!!!!!!!!! EWa meid wat doe je daar met Farid. riep Samir
Ja ik kom...!!!!
Farid jallah zid kom nou maar, want als het mij niet eens lukt om je over te halen, dan gaan ze er echt raar van opkijken. 
hahaha wallayla nou ok dan... 

We gingen dus mijn zijn allen naar een horrorfilm kijken, dat dachten we dus. Je hebt gewoon wahed romantische movie gehuurd!!!??? riep Hanen.
Sstil jullie ik probeer Al Jazeera te kijken!! riep haar vader terug vanuit de andere kamer. 
Voor we het wisten onstond er een kussen gevecht... Samir met de meeste klappen natuurlijk. 
Samir brulde van het lachen... 
A shitan je telefoon gaat af.
Ik hoop voor jullie dat het niet om veel geld gaat, anders ben ik ervandoor! Ja en we zullen je behoorlijk veel gaan missen. zei hanen met een vervelende toon! 
Samir ging er zoals gewoonlijk vandoor... werk gaat voor riep hij toen hij de deur dicht gooide! 
Daar zaten we dan... Farid, Hanen en ik! met een Romantische film!
We hadden het niet eens gevolgd we kletsten er gewoon doorheen. 
Met af en toe een korte stilte omdat haar vader de woonkamer binnenkwam stormen met zijn bril scheef op zijn gezicht. Woedend omdat hij zijn Tv in de andere kamer niet kan horen door ons geklets!
Hanen probeerde hem paar keer duidelijk te maken, dat hij de volume knop hoger moet zetten. Maar dat was verspilde energie .... 

Na een paar uur kletsen en de korte stiltes vielen we in slaap!  :slapen:  
's Morgens werden we wakker gemaakt door Samir die net thuis kwam van zijn 'werk'. 

OPstaann opstaan het is een mooie dag vandaag en ik ga jullie ergens heen brengen... opstaan opstaan het wordt [GLOW=orangered]een mooie dag!!!![/GLOW] Zoals beloofd bracht hij ons ergens heen ... Waar we heen gingen wisten we niet.  


Sorry dat het zo kort is, maar ik zal zo snel mogelijk weer verder schrijven ... 

Liefs xXx

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> * wa3333333333333333333333 ik wou de eerste zijn die reageert! niet gelukt dus!!!
> wajowww ik kan hier niet tegen!
> elmohim, ik heb toch gereageert, dat maakt me weer een beetje blij!  
> 
> hbiba.... I LOVE YOU 2!!!!
> 
> wil je alsjeblieft nog een vervolgje schrijven voordat ik naar marokko ga? ik ga donderdagavond al  
> 
> ...


GA je naar Marokkoo....!!!! 
Oh echt leukk te gek... kon ik maar met je mee!!
Neem me mee in je hartje hihi
ik wens je een hele fijne vakantie en tarik sellama!!! 

heel veel kusjes hbibaa!!!

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door sarazohra_ 
> *hey meisjes, ik heb al een verhaal geplaatst. ga snel lezen. ik hoop dat het leuk is en hoor graag jullie reacties zo snel mogelijk zo dat ik verder kan gaaaaaaaaaan
> 
> 
> en trouwens jou verhaal is heel mooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> *


hey thanks girl! 

leuk dat je ook een verhaal plaatst ik zal snel gaan kijken! 

Liefs xXx

----------


## ToEnSiA

bedankt lieverd ga gauw verder en ik wil weten wat er tussen farid en smahne was  :Cool:

----------


## sarazohra

hey schat,

heel spannend, ga gauw verder.  :duim:  

groetjes sarazohra

 :ole:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Hier weer een kort vervolgje, ik zit beetje vast in het verhaal dus vandaar dat het niet zo snel gaat allemaal... maar ik beloof jullie ik zal mijn best doen! 


____________________________________________




OPstaann opstaan het is een mooie dag vandaag en ik ga jullie ergens heen brengen... opstaan opstaan het wordt een mooie dag!!!! Zoals beloofd bracht hij ons ergens heen ... Waar we heen gingen wisten we niet.

EFTELINGG.. 
Schreeuwde ik en Hanen tegelijk toen we er waren. Hij had ons beloofd om ons een keer daarheen te brengen echt zo lief van hem. We staptte uit en gaven Samir een dikke knuffel.

De Python!!!!!!! Hier moet ik in Schreeuwde ik  
Hanen keek me met bange ogen aan Nee ik ga niet! 
Hanen Please je moet mee gaan!! 
Gaan jullie maar ik wacht hier wel. 
Farid ga jij met Smahane mee dan blijf ik hier met Hanen!
Nee ik blijf hier met Hanen ga jij maar met Smahane. Zei farid.
Wajoww wat is dit niemand durft alleen ik????
Saffie is goed ik ga wel met je mee, zei Farid
Ohhh dank je lieverd je zult er echt geen spijt van krijgen. 
Wij wachten hier tot so !!! 
Doeii bangerdsss !!! 

WowWW dat was Super, maar wel eerste keer en laatste keer. 
Farid? Ik wilde net vragen of we nog een keer zouden gaan??
Je maakt een grapje 
Nee, ik ben serieus maar misschien later op de dag weer. 
Smahane zie jij Hanen ergens?
Nee ze zouden hier wachten, we blijven gewoon hier staan misschien zijn ze zelf ergens in gegaan! 

Appie ik durft te wedden dat het je niet lukt om dat meisje te versieren! 
Ach ze staat al met haar vriend, wat moet ik met haar. 
Ze is bloedmooi te mooi gewoon wedden dat je niet durft. 
Dat meisje woont bij mij in de straat, laat haar met rust!
Yessien heeft haar al versiertt Aiiiii en hoe weet je haar naam??
Hou op jongens laat haar met rust ik meen het! 
Wel toevallig ze woont bij je in de straat, en dan kom je haar hier in de Efteling tegen. 
Ze heeft je gevolgd  ze wil je gewoon. 

Tfoe Marokkanen zitten ook overal! 
Wat zeg je Farid??
Ja, daar staan ze, ze staan je te bekijken is je dat niet opgevallen dan! 
Ach laat ze kijken, stelletje ss 
Voor dat ik het woord kon uitspreken zag ik hem! Yessien? Zei ik hardop.
Ken je hun? 
Uhh nee alleen die ene jongen hij zit bij ons op school. 
Oh heb hem anders nog nooit gezien 
Hij komt na de vakantie pas bij ons op school, hij woont bij mij in de straat! 
Volgens mij heeft hij je herkent Smahane hij komt hierheen. 
Ik ga even Hanen zoeken see ya ! 
Hey wacht laat me niet alleen . 
Voor dat ik het wist was Farid al weg en kwam Yessien met zijn vrienden naar me toe lopen! Wordt Vervolgd!

----------


## sarah86

heyyy meissie echt een mooi verhaal...

ga snel weer door!!!

-xxx-

----------


## magrabia1976

TBARKA ALLAH, 
WAT EEN LEUK VERHAAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JE GAAT ER GELIJK ZELF INZITTEN. IN IEDER GEVAL GA ZO DOOR EN IK WACHT MET SMACHT OP HET VERVOLG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO FOR IT

----------


## ToEnSiA

:ole:  thnx en ga gauw verder  :blauwe kus:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Thanks voor jullie lieve reacties, zal zo snel mogelijk verder gaan! 

Liefs xXx

----------


## miss el magreb

Hallo lieverd ik ben echt verslaafd geraakt aan je verhaal
schrijf a u b door en ben je door farid verkracht?  :haha:  
 :love:  ik wil meer

----------


## miss el magreb

color 
hallo missie 
 :player:  ik ben zo beniewd wie je gaat kiezen  :koppel:  
farid  :kalasnikov:  of yessin


groetjes miss el magreb

----------


## ToEnSiA

wel gauw verder gaan  :knipoog:

----------


## saddamma

heeeeeeyyyy je moet niet stoppen kom op ga verderrrrrrrrrr  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  
cioa cioa asmaa  :boogie:

----------


## Nido

_

Xjes Nadia

Ps: ga aub snel door_

----------


## hamka83

Karkorie en Marmorie vinden dit een TOP VERHAAL!!!!

----------


## miss el magreb

HALLO IK WIL MEZELF WEL  :stomp:  


IK ZIT ELKE DAG TE OP DE  :rotpc:  TE KIJKEN OF JE BERICHT KLAAR IS



schiet A U B OP

----------


## ToEnSiA

:droef:

----------


## hamka83

ik geen meeloper maar ik wacht ook al de hele dag!!!

please ga verder

----------


## amel_mocro

> _Geplaatst door hamka83_ 
> *ik geen meeloper maar ik wacht ook al de hele dag!!!
> 
> please ga verder*



hahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahhaahhahahahahhahahaha hahahhah]
JAH TOG WE W8EN ALLEMAAL EGYPT GIRL EN HAMKA IK BEN OOK GEEN MEELOPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :knipoog: 


 :tong uitsteken:  EWA EGYPT GIRL GA SNEL VERDER EN A.U.B VOOR 16 JULI WANT DAN GA IK WEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


IK SPREEK JE NOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BESLAMA EN THALLA  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## rwina_oujdia

ga snel verder  :jumping:  
ik zit nu in marokko het is hier kapot heet  :schok:  
maar ga snel verder ik wacht op je  :droef:  
en gaat het verder goed met je  :wohaa:  

groetjes Chirin  :strik:

----------


## hamka83

HE SHIRIN JE MAAKT ME SUPER JALOERSSS IK GA PAS ZATERDAG INSHALAH!!!!

GEEF MAROKKO EEN KUS VAN ME

----------


## ToEnSiA

hey dit is me laatse recatie want ik ga naar TUNESIE
ik zal daar proberen om online te komen  :wijs:  
moehiem xxxxxxxxxxxjes toensia

----------


## miss el magreb

:blozen:  het begint echt vervelend te worden
ik ga naar marocco en heb nog steeds geen nieuwe
stuk erbij

----------


## amel_mocro

> _Geplaatst door hamka83_ 
> *HE SHIRIN JE MAAKT ME SUPER JALOERSSS IK GA PAS ZATERDAG INSHALAH!!!!
> 
> GEEF MAROKKO EEN KUS VAN ME*



jij hbt nog geluk dat je zaterdag gaat ging ik maar zaterdag ik ga pas 16 juli wat dacht jevoor mij ik ben helemaal jaloers op jullie 2 maar ik wens jullie allemaal een fijne vakantie en SHIRINE en HAMKA83 geven jullie ook een kus van mij aan marokko  :knipoog: 






FIJNE VAKANTIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :Smilie:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Oh heb hem anders nog nooit gezien 
Hij komt na de vakantie pas bij ons op school, hij woont bij mij in de straat! 
Volgens mij heeft hij je herkent Smahane hij komt hierheen. 
Ik ga even Hanen zoeken see ya ! 
Hey wacht laat me niet alleen . 
Voor dat ik het wist was Farid al weg en kwam Yessien met zijn vrienden naar me toe lopen!
____________________________



Sallaam Smahane!
Hoi! 
Je kreeg toch niet problemen met je vader, door mij?
Oh nee hoor, maak je daar maar geen zorgen over. 
Relaxte vader?
Ja, beetje 
Toevallig dat ik je hier weer tegenkom, ik had verwacht dat je me zou bellen!
Bellen, ja nog niet echt tijd gehad. 
Ik maak maar grapje, je moet zelf weten doe maar rustig aan! 
Hmmm moet ik me zelf dan gaan voorstellen. Hoi, ik ben Appie! 
Hij stak zijn hand en gaf een Stevige hand! 
Hoi Appie krijg ik mijn hand nog terug 
Tuurlijk schatje  je krijgt nog meer terug dan alleen je hand! 
En hij liet een briefje in mijn hand achter, snel deed ik het in mijn broekzak! 
EWa waar is die Vriend van je heen!! Riep Appie
Ja, hij is even zijn Broer en Zus zoeken.
Ach kom Yessien die meid is al bezet verspilde tijd! 
Ik ging hier niet op in Verpilde tijd! 
Let maar niet op hun, ik zie je snel weer veel plezier vandaag! 
Ja jij ook veel plezier! 

Wie waren dat?? Vroeg Hanen
Dat was Yessien en zijn gezellige vrienden. 
Was dat Yessien, Woww hij is lekker! Riep Hanen

----------


## EgyptGirl

[GLOW=orangered]IK WEET IK WEET IK WEETT... HET IS HEEL KORT, MAAR DAT IS ENIGE WAT IK NU OP DIT MOMENT AL KLAAR HAD! 
IK KRIJG VAN MAROC.NL GEEN MAILTJES MEER ALS JULLIE REAGEREN DUS IK DACHT NIEMAND REAGEERT! DUS IK GA KIJKEN STAAN ALLL JULLIE REACTIESSS ... ECHT TOPPIIE VAN JULLIE! 
EN STOM VAN MIJ DAT IK NIET EERDER HEB GEKEKEN,  :zweep:  
IK GA NU SLAPEN WANT IS LAAT, BEN ERG MOE DUS IK ZAL MORGEN WAT PLAATSEN[/GLOW]

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door hamka83_ 
> *Karkorie en Marmorie vinden dit een TOP VERHAAL!!!!*



[GLOW=skyblue]DIT MOET JE ME TOCH FF UITLEGGEN, KARKORIE EN MARMORIE????????????????????????????????[/GLOW]

----------


## busted

je kan wel mooi schrijven, je krijgt aandacht van mensen. maar als we eerlijk zijn,er zijn dingen die mij echt kwaad maken zoals:

je vader ziet je met een jongen(yassin).
je verteld en schrijft over de broer van hanan en waardoor hij een telefoon krijgt en dringend moet weg alsof hij een dealer is.
en nog andere dingen die ik niet wil opnoemen.

ik raad je aan blijf schrijven, maar dan met je waarden en normen als islamiet.

----------


## saddamma

heyyyy 
je moettttt verderrr gaan ik verslaagd aan je verhaal ahahhaha
 :boogie:  kom op laat nog meer van je horen hahah  :boogie:

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door busted_ 
> *je kan wel mooi schrijven, je krijgt aandacht van mensen. maar als we eerlijk zijn,er zijn dingen die mij echt kwaad maken zoals:
> 
> je vader ziet je met een jongen(yassin).
> je verteld en schrijft over de broer van hanan en waardoor hij een telefoon krijgt en dringend moet weg alsof hij een dealer is.
> en nog andere dingen die ik niet wil opnoemen.
> 
> ik raad je aan blijf schrijven, maar dan met je waarden en normen als islamiet.*


Sallaam busted! 
Bedankt voor het compliment dat ik mooi kan schrijven! 

Mijn vader ziet mij niet met Yessien! Omdat ik niet over mezelf schrijf noch over andere! 
De broer van Hanen is inderdaad een dealer... dat is de manier waarom veel mensen hun geld mee verdienen! Ik schrijf over dingen die ik om me heen zie! Dat betekent niet dat ik het goed vindt dat mensen dealen. Tuurlijk niet! En betekent niet dat ik NIET leef met de waarden en normen van de islam! Want dit verhaal is only fantasie! 

Dit verhaal van de eerste letter tot de laatste letter, zegt niks over mij! 
Schrijven is mijn passie! Ik doe het met plezier, en doe het voor de mensen die graag mijn verhalen lezen! Ik vind het jammer dat mijn verhaal jou kwaad maakt, want dat is absoluut niet mijn bedoel! 
Nogmaals ik doe het met plezier en wil ook dat diegene wat het lezen dat met plezier doen! 

Liefs xXx

P.s. Ik waardeer het dat je eerlijk en oprecht hebt gereageert!

----------


## EgyptGirl

Wie waren dat?? Vroeg Hanen
Dat was Yessien en zijn gezellige vrienden. 
Was dat Yessien, Woww hij is lekker! Riep Hanen. 
Zo mooi is hij ook weer niet... AuWWW waarom knijp je me Hanen?
Die jongen is super lekker, voor jou is het ook nooit goed! 

___________

Na de hele dag te hebben rond geslenterd, en geklets over Yessien gingen we uitgeput naar huis. 
Ik ga als eerste douchen, riep Farid! 
Dat zullen we dan nog wel zien, zei Samir relaxed terug! 
En ja hoor Samir zat er als eerste induurde 2 uur voordat ik eindelijk kon douchen, want Farid was natuurlijk voor mij! 
Hey ik zie dat mams vandaag niet heeft gekookt, ze dacht zeker dat we buiten zouden eten. Samir zullen we wat lekkers halen, pizza ofso?
Ja is goed vraag jij even aan Smahane wat ze wilt, dan vraag ik aan Farid! 
Smahaneewat wil je eten, we gaan wat halen mams heeft niet gekookt! 
Wat zei je Hanen ik hoor je niet, wacht ik draai de kraan even uit! 
Ik zeiiiii, we gaan eten halen wat wil je  
Oh maakt niks uit  maar het liefst pizza! 
Welke pizza  maakt niks uit als er maar ananas op zit! 
En kaas !!!! 
Oke doeii 

Snel draaide ik de kraan weer open, want ik begon het koud te krijgen!

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door saddamma_ 
> *heyyyy 
> je moettttt verderrr gaan ik verslaagd aan je verhaal ahahhaha
>  kom op laat nog meer van je horen hahah *


ja ik weet zijn korte stukjes.... maar druk met werk op dit moment ben kapot rugpijnnnn ik heb massage nodiggg, maar ja dat word weer gewoon plat op bed liggen, maaaaaar ik neem een blaadje mee en een pen en ga verder aan mijn super mega vervolg!! its gonna be goodd I promiss!  :jumping:

----------


## busted

for egyptgirl

Als je iets wil schrijven over dingen om je heen, schrijf dan iets waardoor de mensen wakker worden, waar men een herkening kan vinden in hun waarden en normen. waar men in een situatie zit en men dit niet accepteerd, maar veranderingen willen aanbrengen met niet vergeten met waarden en normen.


vb. een marokaanse jongen die word opgepakt door de flikken voor geen enkel reden, waardoor hij later een haat heeft tegen de politieagenten. hij zal dan ook een haat hebben tegen hollanders want die zijn rasicten, de meeste toch. hij zal dan ook een haat hebben tegen de overheid omdat hij minder rechten heeft dan de hollanders en word bezien als een tweede burger van het land. hij wordt bezien als een verdacht persoon als er iets gestolen wordt.hij word gezien als een minderwaardig mens in deze land. hij wordt gezien als een dealer. ja hier zijn we dan gezien als een dealer. zoals jij dit schrijft.

je zegt: ik ziet dit rond mij heen, als jij dan dit zegt dan ben jij een gebruiker of hoe weet je het anders, maar neen jij bent geen gebruiker.
jij wordt in deze maatschapij gehersenspoeld en denkt dat de fouten liggen bij marokkanen, je bent intelectueel gekoliniseerd zoals ze nu nog altijd bezig zijn en jij sluit je er bij aan.

waarom schrijf je niet over politici die frauderen, over geen gelijke rechten hebben als de hollanders, maar neen jij schrijft over je volk dat de marokkanen in fout zijn, dat wij ook de vinger moeten wijzen naar de marokkanen dat zij de oorzaak zijn. 

je moet niet gaan schrijven over de vader die zijn dochter ziet met een jongen, die dit heel normaal vindt.

je moet ook niet gaan schrijven dat de broer van Hanan een dealer is en dat dit de gewoonte is bij marokkanen.

je moet gaan schrijven over de onderdrukking. je moet een eenheid vormen en sterk staan met de minderwaardigen in dit land. want wij zijn verdeeld en hoe gebeurt dit door de media, overheid, housnegros,...

het is gewoon om wakker te worden
m.v.g. 
busted

----------


## hamka83

He Busted, sorry hoor maar je bent echt ZIELIG. waarom ga je zelf geen verhaal schrijven ipv anderen te zeggen waarover ze wel of niet moeten schrijven. 

HET IS TOCH HAAR VERHAAL, LAAT HAAR TOCH LEKKER??

He meissie zoals altijd een topvervolg. Ik ga overmorgen naar magraib en ik zal je verhaal daar verder volgen

thallouw allemaal en wie er op reis gaat: Lah wesalkoem 3ella gair!!

----------


## amel_mocro

> _Geplaatst door hamka83_ 
> *He Busted, sorry hoor maar je bent echt ZIELIG. waarom ga je zelf geen verhaal schrijven ipv anderen te zeggen waarover ze wel of niet moeten schrijven. 
> 
> HET IS TOCH HAAR VERHAAL, LAAT HAAR TOCH LEKKER??
> 
> He meissie zoals altijd een topvervolg. Ik ga overmorgen naar magraib en ik zal je verhaal daar verder volgen
> 
> thallouw allemaal en wie er op reis gaat: Lah wesalkoem 3ella gair!!*



thanx en jij ook en maak er iets vannnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!  :lekpuh:  

FIJNE VAKANTIE IEDEREEN EN GENIET ERVAN

----------


## busted

luister hamka, als er hier iemand zielig is dan ben jij het jouw naam zegt het zelf.

ik reageer op deze verhaal omdat wij (marokkanen) altijd in een negatieve beeldvorming worden gezegd, en dan komt er een egyptegirl of beter gezegd een housnegro die schrijft over marokkanen die graag dealen. als je het verhaal goed gaat interpreteren dan is dit de gewoonte bij marokkanen dat zij dealen, en als wij dieper gaan kijken in het verhaal dan is dealen voor de broer van Hanan vele belangerijker dan zijn zus.
dit verhaal noem ik een schande.

oke , wij kunnen het ook anders interpreteren het is maar een verhaal. 
maar juiste omdat het gewoon een verhaal is vinden mensen daar een waarheid over en zullen ze nog meer een slechte beeld hebben over marokkanen.

ik raad u en alle mensen die het verhaal goedkeuren om een boek te lezen de titel is "van pygima tot algebra"

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door busted_ 
> *for egyptgirl
> 
> Als je iets wil schrijven over dingen om je heen, schrijf dan iets waardoor de mensen wakker worden, waar men een herkening kan vinden in hun waarden en normen. waar men in een situatie zit en men dit niet accepteerd, maar veranderingen willen aanbrengen met niet vergeten met waarden en normen.
> 
> 
> vb. een marokaanse jongen die word opgepakt door de flikken voor geen enkel reden, waardoor hij later een haat heeft tegen de politieagenten. hij zal dan ook een haat hebben tegen hollanders want die zijn rasicten, de meeste toch. hij zal dan ook een haat hebben tegen de overheid omdat hij minder rechten heeft dan de hollanders en word bezien als een tweede burger van het land. hij wordt bezien als een verdacht persoon als er iets gestolen wordt.hij word gezien als een minderwaardig mens in deze land. hij wordt gezien als een dealer. ja hier zijn we dan gezien als een dealer. zoals jij dit schrijft.
> 
> je zegt: ik ziet dit rond mij heen, als jij dan dit zegt dan ben jij een gebruiker of hoe weet je het anders, maar neen jij bent geen gebruiker.
> ...



Aller eerste! Sallaam... 

2de ... !!! Ik moet niks... dus ga me niet Commanderen! 
3de !!! Jij neemt dit te serieus! 
4de ... !! Wie ben jij om tegen mij te zeggen dat ik een gebruiker ben! Dat ik dingen weet betekent dat ik mijn ogen niet sluit voor de slechte dingen om me heen die er gebeuren! Jij ziet alles te door een Roze Bril! 
Doe het eens af... maak eens een tour Hollanda! 
5de... !!! Jij bent degene die wakker moet worden! 
6de...!! Kom weer terug bij het 2de! Doordat je 4 keer het woordje moeten hebt gebruikt... neem ik je al niet al te serieus! Vertel nooit wat iemand MOET doen ... maar KAN doen! Dat is een duidelijk Verschil! 

Liefs xXx

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door busted_ 
> *luister hamka, als er hier iemand zielig is dan ben jij het jouw naam zegt het zelf.
> 
> ik reageer op deze verhaal omdat wij (marokkanen) altijd in een negatieve beeldvorming worden gezegd, en dan komt er een egyptegirl of beter gezegd een housnegro die schrijft over marokkanen die graag dealen. als je het verhaal goed gaat interpreteren dan is dit de gewoonte bij marokkanen dat zij dealen, en als wij dieper gaan kijken in het verhaal dan is dealen voor de broer van Hanan vele belangerijker dan zijn zus.
> dit verhaal noem ik een schande.
> 
> oke , wij kunnen het ook anders interpreteren het is maar een verhaal. 
> maar juiste omdat het gewoon een verhaal is vinden mensen daar een waarheid over en zullen ze nog meer een slechte beeld hebben over marokkanen.
> 
> *


HOUSNEGRO ach jongen je gooit met woorden nergens voor nodig! 
Duidelijk dat je geen Respect Toont! En duidelijk dat je om Aandacht Vraagt! Je mag dit verhaal noemen zoals jij dat wilt! ... Iedereen heeft een recht op zijn/haar mening! 


groetjes van Housnegro  :hihi:

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door busted_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vb. een marokaanse jongen die word opgepakt door de flikken voor geen enkel reden, waardoor hij later een haat heeft tegen de politieagenten. hij zal dan ook een haat hebben tegen hollanders want die zijn rasicten, de meeste toch. hij zal dan ook een haat hebben tegen de overheid omdat hij minder rechten heeft dan de hollanders en word bezien als een tweede burger van het land. hij wordt bezien als een verdacht persoon als er iets gestolen wordt.hij word gezien als een minderwaardig mens in deze land. hij wordt gezien als een dealer. ja hier zijn we dan gezien als een dealer. zoals jij dit schrijft.
> 
> *


Kijk dit is Zwakheid! Haat hebben voor politie agenten! Haat voor een man met een blauw pakkie ... hahaha laat me niet lachen! Die man doet zijn werk... heeft er voor gestudeerd! En zeg nou zelf wat moet een land zonder Politie! Het is niet altijd even eerlijk .... maar waarom HAAT! Haat is een groot woord... in plaats dat mensen leren hun woede te beheersen en een goed eerlijk leven proberen op te bouwen, je wordt verzekerd dat politieagentje je niks zal doen! 

haat hebben tegen hollanders want die zijn racisten...??? Ho stop, Want niet iedereen is een racist! Onthoud dat goed! 
Als jij je gedraagt als een tweede burger in dat land, zul je ook worden behandels als een tweede burger! 

Probeer van mensen te houden, ook al houden ze niet van jou! 
Allah(swt) heeft ons allemaal geschapen, ga geen mensen Haten, want ook die heeft Allah(swt) geschapen!

----------


## selma15

Wooooooooooow jij bent egt een geboren schrijfster we want more
we want more

we want more

we want more

we want more

----------


## Nido

_Vervolg!!!!



Xjes Nadia_

----------


## hamka83

owke ik ben nu echt weg!!! beslammaaaaa

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door hamka83_ 
> *owke ik ben nu echt weg!!! beslammaaaaa*


Waar ga je heen?

----------


## Dounia_17

ze is na marokko :frons:   :jammer:  zou je missen sgat thalla TREK SLEMMA spreek je gauw op msn  :knipoog:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Snel draaide ik de kraan weer open, want ik begon het koud te krijgen!



Ik hoorde haar zingen onder de douche, wat is haar stem mooi! 
Rustig ging ik even liggen op de bank, ik was erg moe en duizelig van de python! Ik ga daar echt nooit meer in! Maar ja, ik deed het voor Smahane, anders moest ze alleen gaan. 
Trinngg Trinngg Tringg... 
Ik lig net lekker wie is het!??
Hoi, wat doen jullie hier waren de attracties niet leuk meer in de Efteling! 
Wij komen even op bezoek, mogen we binnenkomen?
Nee, tuurlijk niet wat moeten jullie!! 
Luister we weten dat je stoer wilt doen, maar als je ons niet binnenlaat steek ik je neer met dit schatje. 
Ik dacht aan Smahane, ze is opgehouden met zingen. Voor het eerst hoopte ik dat ze haar mond dichthoudt! 
Mijn broer is boven! 
Ach wat gek ik zag hem net wegrijden met dat lieve zusje van je! 
Wat willen jullie??
Ik wil dat lekkertje waar je vanmiddag mee de python in ging! 
Waar is ze? Yessien ga boven kijken.
Nee, Abdel laat hun laten we gaan, zei Yessien. 
Yessien liep de trap op naar boven, ik pakte hem bij zijn jas vast om hem tegen te houden, maar Abdel hield de mes bij mijn Keel! 


Wordt Vervolgd!  

p.s. Reageer hier maar op A Busted!

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door Dounia_17_ 
> *ze is na marokko  zou je missen sgat thalla TREK SLEMMA spreek je gauw op msn *


oh ik ga haar ook zekerssss missen... fijne vakantie girl!!

----------


## amel_mocro

wil je a.u.b verder gaan met het verhaal en snel graag, want ik ga aanstaande vrijdag weg en ik moet met een gerust hart weg gaan dat betekent dus SCHRIJVEN anders ga ik heel verdrietig naar marokko vertrekken  :traan1:  schrijf snel verder  :Smilie:

----------


## Nido

Thnx meis :knipoog: 


Xjes Nadia

Ps: ga snel verder :grote grijns:

----------


## saddamma

heyyy sgatjeee wanneer ga je nou verderrrrr :lekpuh:  ik wil meeer
ik ben egt verslaafd aan je verhaal  :knipoog:  
hahahah
ciaooo
wel snel verder gaan he  :knipoog:

----------


## busted

wel egyptegirl het is geslaagd.

ik denk dat je iets heb geleerd van mijn kritiek op je verhaal, want het heeft je tot nadenken gebracht.
indien je dit niet doet dan ben "busted"  :duivels:

----------


## amel_mocro

> _Geplaatst door busted_ 
> *wel egyptegirl het is geslaagd.
> 
> ik denk dat je iets heb geleerd van mijn kritiek op je verhaal, want het heeft je tot nadenken gebracht.
> indien je dit niet doet dan ben "busted" *


HAHAHAHA JIJ BENT EGT GRAPPIG ER IS NIKS VERANDERD AAN HAAR VERHAAL ZE SCHRIJFT HET NOG STEEDS OP HAAR MANIER EN ALS ZE DAT NIET DEED DAN ZOU NIEMAND HET LEZEN DUS EGYPT GIRL GA VOORAL OP JOU MANIER VERDER EN TREK JE NIKS AAN VAN ANDEREN HET IS JOU VERHAAL TOG????? MAAR WIL JE EEN VERVOLG SPECIAAL VOOR MIJ ZETTEN VOOR VRIJDAG WANT DAN GA IK VERTREKKEN INSHA ALLAH PLEASE PLEASE?????? :knipoog:  EN IK WENS IEDEREEN DIE OP VAKANTIE GAAT EEN FIJNE VAKANTIE EN MAAK ER WAT VAN EN GENIET ER OOK VAN TRIK SLAMMA IEDEREENNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


IK ZAL JULLIE MISSEN :Smilie: 

KUSSIES EN GROETJES

AMEL

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door amel_mocro_ 
> *HAHAHAHA JIJ BENT EGT GRAPPIG ER IS NIKS VERANDERD AAN HAAR VERHAAL ZE SCHRIJFT HET NOG STEEDS OP HAAR MANIER EN ALS ZE DAT NIET DEED DAN ZOU NIEMAND HET LEZEN DUS EGYPT GIRL GA VOORAL OP JOU MANIER VERDER EN TREK JE NIKS AAN VAN ANDEREN HET IS JOU VERHAAL TOG????? MAAR WIL JE EEN VERVOLG SPECIAAL VOOR MIJ ZETTEN VOOR VRIJDAG WANT DAN GA IK VERTREKKEN INSHA ALLAH PLEASE PLEASE?????? EN IK WENS IEDEREEN DIE OP VAKANTIE GAAT EEN FIJNE VAKANTIE EN MAAK ER WAT VAN EN GENIET ER OOK VAN TRIK SLAMMA IEDEREENNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> IK ZAL JULLIE MISSEN
> 
> KUSSIES EN GROETJES
> 
> AMEL*


Hey Tuurlijk zet ik voor Vrijdag een Vervolg voor je! Maar nu moet ik eerst gaan werken! dus als ik terug ben doe ik een vervolg! 

tot strakkies dan kusje xxx

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door busted_ 
> *wel egyptegirl het is geslaagd.
> 
> ik denk dat je iets heb geleerd van mijn kritiek op je verhaal, want het heeft je tot nadenken gebracht.
> indien je dit niet doet dan ben "busted" *


Sallaam Busted

Geslaagd??  :maf3:  
Ik heb er zeker over nagedacht, want als mensen met kritiek komen dan doe ik er iets mee! Zoals ik al eerder had verteld, ik wil je niet boos maken... maar je begon nogal bot tegen me te doen!  :zweep:  
Dus nam ik je kritiek niet meer zo serieus!!

Waar ik wel over heb nagedacht is hoe zal ik verder gaan met het verhaal. Nou ik doe het gewoon Zoals ik dat zelf wil! Ik ben nogal Eigenwijs... maar dat kan ook zo z'n goede kanten hebben!
Blijf gewoon gezellig meelezen Busted, en als je ergens niet mee eens bent, mag je het best laten horen! No Problem...

Liefs Egyptgirl  :strik:

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door saddamma_ 
> *heyyy sgatjeee wanneer ga je nou verderrrrr ik wil meeer
> ik ben egt verslaafd aan je verhaal  
> hahahah
> ciaooo
> wel snel verder gaan he *


Jij Doet t echt, ik ga zo weer verder! 
wilde alleen even laten weten, dat je toppie bent shoukran moppie dat je mijn verhaal leest... kusjeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## EgyptGirl

Yessien liep de trap op naar boven, ik pakte hem bij zijn jas vast om hem tegen te houden, maar Abdel hield de mes bij mijn Keel!

________________________


Als je hier ooit over spreekt, ik schiet een Kogel door je hoofd! 
Yessien is ze boven?? 
Nee, ze is er niet kom we gaan weer. 
Hij had haar niet gezien of gehoord, even keek ik in zijn ogen. 
Beslama, zei Yessien! 
Enige wat ik kon doen is naar boven rennen kijken of ze ongedeerd was! 

Ik liep in een hele grote hand doek gewikkeld de badkamer uit, naar de kamer van Hanen! 
Totdat Farid hijgend de trap op kwam rennen en tegen me aan knalde en me ging omhelzen.
Wat doe je laat me los!!! 
Sorry, sorry uhh ik ik  
Trinngggg 
De deurbel dat zouden Hanen en Samir wel zijn ik ga even open maken! Sorry ! 
Verbaasd bleef ik voor me uit staren wat is er met hem!?? 
Snel deed ik mijn piyama aan en liep naar beneden 

Ewa konden jullie niet wachten tot ik er was gelijk gaan ze eten! 
Hier is je pizza, kom eten  zei Hanen met volle mond! 
Jigghhh Hanen eet je mond leeg voordat je wat zegt, riep Samir kwaad! 
Ach stel je niet aan, zei ze weer met volle mond terug! 
Als je een klap wilt kan je er ook gewoon om vragen  
Nee dank je Samir. Farid kom eten dan 
Nee ik heb geen honger! 
Wat je hebt geen honger??? Riep Samir kwaad. 
Ik betaal nog eens een pizza voor je!! 
Alsof je er voor werkt, zei Farid. 
Hanen en ik keken elkaar even stil aan, wachtend tot Samir razend Achter Farid zou aanrennen om hem een klap te verkopen. Maar Samir deed gek genoeg niks.
Oh ja Samir vergeet je niet mama en baba te halen bij Tante Aicha! 
Ja, Hanen ik haal ze wel! Mis je hun nu al? Vroeg Samir.
Ach wedden dat je zou vergeten als ik je niet nu zou zeggen 
Hehehe  voor jou een vraag, voor mijn een weet! Zei Samir die zijn pizza al ophad en naar buiten liep. 
Zo die is weg eindelijk even tijd voor [GLOW=orangered]onszelf![/GLOW]  

Wordt Vervolgd

----------


## amel_mocro

dank je wel voor je vervolg het is egt leuk en spannend ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat :knipoog: 

kussies en groetjes 

amelllll

----------


## temptation

prachtig verhaal doe zo verder.
 :zwaai:  
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## loubna_hotm

> _Geplaatst door busted_ 
> *luister hamka, als er hier iemand zielig is dan ben jij het jouw naam zegt het zelf.
> 
> ik reageer op deze verhaal omdat wij (marokkanen) altijd in een negatieve beeldvorming worden gezegd, en dan komt er een egyptegirl of beter gezegd een housnegro die schrijft over marokkanen die graag dealen. als je het verhaal goed gaat interpreteren dan is dit de gewoonte bij marokkanen dat zij dealen, en als wij dieper gaan kijken in het verhaal dan is dealen voor de broer van Hanan vele belangerijker dan zijn zus.
> dit verhaal noem ik een schande.
> 
> oke , wij kunnen het ook anders interpreteren het is maar een verhaal. 
> maar juiste omdat het gewoon een verhaal is vinden mensen daar een waarheid over en zullen ze nog meer een slechte beeld hebben over marokkanen.
> 
> ik raad u en alle mensen die het verhaal goedkeuren om een boek te lezen de titel is "van pygima tot algebra"*




hai.. ik wil niet veel zeggen.. maar ik vind dat je dit veels te persoonlijk opvat.. je moet natuurlijk wel weten dat het gewoon een normale verhaal is.. dus een FANATSIE!! 
en jah je kan wel zeggen je moet een goeie voorbeeld nemen.. maar njah mensen die dit lezen die weten heus wel beter ho0r...
maar goed .. als het jou zo erg doet,... waarom maak jij ook niet een verhaal dan.. ik ben der best benieuwd naar ho0r.. hoe jou verhaal zal zijn...
ciao0oo

----------


## LaYDIma

ahhh ben een nieuwe fan.. en ik moet je eerlijk zegge dit is het eerste verhaal dta ik op maroc.nl heb gelezen en waar ik meteen verliefd op ben geworden  :grote grijns:  hihih wil je aub ene nieuwe vervolg zette  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..Me love your story Kusje L.

----------


## loubna_hotm

ga verder meid..!  :blij:

----------


## saddamma

heeey tnx dat je verder bent gegaan maare........je moet weer snel verder gaan he 
ciao ciao  :ole:

----------


## Sammy333

Leuk verhaaltje joh!:goedzo:


Ga snel verder!! :Smilie: 

xxx samira

----------


## zina1985

hey habiba!

wil je snel snel verder gaan!

he'l mooi verhaal!

groetjes zina1985

----------


## hafsa bouzi

ik ben een nieuwe fan van u ga door ik kan niet wachten tot het vervolg  :ole:   :haha:

----------


## samraatje21

hey meid het is echt een mooi verhaa je hebt echt talent. wanneer komt je verhaal af
begint spannend te worden.

----------


## Dina_love_you

MEID GA GAOW VERDER BEN HEEL ERG BENIEWD NAAR JE VERHAAL BEN JE NIEWE FAN GA SNEL VERDER PLAATS SNEL EEN VERVOLG 
XXXX KUSJES

----------


## dounia1986

hey egyptgirl
is een geweldige verhaal
meid jij kan heel goed schrijven moet ik zeggen
ik leef me er helemaal in
ik hoop dat je snel een vervolg plaatst 

 :Iluvu:  ben gewoon verliefd op je verhaal joh
kusjes van dounia

----------


## zina1985

vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolgvervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolgvervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg volg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolgvervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolgvervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg volg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolgvervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolgvervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg

----------


## --{[email protected]

:schok:  GOOOOO ONEEEE!!!!!!!

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

ewa schat, hoe is het dan? waja alla mooie verhaal je 
moet snel verder man. mag ik je wat vragen is dit niet een vervolg van een ander verhaal dat ik denk ik een x gelezen heb...

maar jah ga snel verder ok en stoor je niet aan commentaar, vraag eerst of ze het zelf kunnen hahaha

ach jah ik vind hem top dussss

kus ouafae

----------


## saddamma

haaaai waneer ga je nou verder??????
ik w8  :grote grijns:

----------


## Lady Laloush

Heeeeeeeeey je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij... MOI  :bril:  

Je hebt echt talent meid!! fantasie + leuke manier van schrijven (deze twee vind je niet altijd even gemakkelijk in andere verhalen) , zet zeker aan om verder te lezen!!!
maar... plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zet vlug ander deeeeeel!!! (en liefst een heeeeeel grote stuk  :grote grijns:  )
soooow.... you go girl  :Wink:  

kussieee & knuffieeee...

Latje  :kusgrijs:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Hoi hoi Sallaam!!

Ik was er even tussenuit, 1 weekje naar Frankrijk en Belgie!
Familie bezoek jullie kennen het wel.... nu is familie bij ons op bezoek dus veel tijd voor vervolg heb ik nu ff niet Ik zal zo snel mogelijk verder gaan... Heel erg bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties! 


Liefs xXx

----------


## EgyptGirl

Zo die is weg eindelijk even tijd voor onszelf! 

Wat moet ik doen, zal ik het haar vertellen ... Of zal ik het Samir Vertellen! Maar ik wil hun niet in gevaar brengen... 
TFoe waarom maakte ik die deur open... wat moeten ze van haar! 
Als ze haar iets aan doen ... waarom zouden ze haar iets willen aandoen!

FARIDDD...!!! riep Hanen opeens! 

Van Schrik rende ik zo hard als ik kon naar beneden! 
Wat is er, wat is er, wat is er???
Rustig we riepen je alleen om de video even te maken hij doet het opeens niet meer!

----------


## amel_18

Alweer een compliment voor je verhaal..  :grote grijns:  

jammer dat t maar een kort vervolg s..
schrijf snel verder..

Xxx amel..!

----------


## Justsiham

Heey meissie...!!...Hier een nieuwe FAN meld zich aan.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: ..!!...Je verhaal is leuk...Duszz ga snel verder..!!..(Als je kan tenminste..doe maar rustigg aan hoor.. :knipoog: ..)..Ewa Groeten..Siham... :grote grijns: ..!!!

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door amel_18_ 
> *Alweer een compliment voor je verhaal..  
> 
> jammer dat t maar een kort vervolg s..
> schrijf snel verder..
> 
> Xxx amel..!*


Ja sorry voor het korte vervolg, komt omdat ik nieuw vervolg had gemaakt voor mijn ander verhaal.. Verwacht altijd het Onverwachte! Dus vandaar, maar ik ga nu verder met dit verhaal ....

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door Justsiham_ 
> *Heey meissie...!!...Hier een nieuwe FAN meld zich aan....!!...Je verhaal is leuk...Duszz ga snel verder..!!..(Als je kan tenminste..doe maar rustigg aan hoor....)..Ewa Groeten..Siham.....!!!*


hoi hoi welkom nieuwe Fan Volgens mij lees je mijn andere verhaal ook... kan me vergissen maar dacht van wel! Bedank voor je Compliment... kusje egyptgirl

----------


## EgyptGirl

ik had net hele vervolg getypt.... en ik klik op verzenden, 
is alles weg... weg weg weg en ik vergeten te kopieren ... oefff en ik dacht ook nog ik moet kopieren maar ik wilde snel zijn.... dus moet het ff opnieuw gaan doen ... Sjorrie

----------


## amel_18

> _Geplaatst door EgyptGirl_ 
> *ik had net hele vervolg getypt.... en ik klik op verzenden, 
> is alles weg... weg weg weg en ik vergeten te kopieren ... oefff en ik dacht ook nog ik moet kopieren maar ik wilde snel zijn.... dus moet het ff opnieuw gaan doen ... Sjorrie*


 '


owww wat jammer nouww..!!
maar geef nie k blijf tog w8te op je vervolg..

kus kus amell..!! :blauwe kus:

----------


## Justsiham

> _Geplaatst door EgyptGirl_ 
> 
> *hoi hoi welkom nieuwe Fan Volgens mij lees je mijn andere verhaal ook... kan me vergissen maar dacht van wel! Bedank voor je Compliment... kusje egyptgirl*


 Heeyy...Yaah das waar...Jou verhaal: Verwacht altyd het onverwachte...die lees ik ook..!!...En ik d8 al...deze schryfster heb ik al gezien bij een andere verhaall.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: ..!!...Ewa doe maar rustigg aan hoor om de vervolg opnieuw te typen....Kussies Siham.. :grote grijns:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Smahane wakker worden je broer is er! Riep de moeder van Hanen. 
Waarom komt hij zo vroeg, kreunde Hanen half slapend. 
Geen idee ik ga wel even kijken.

Goedemorgen Engeltje, zei hij heel vrolijk. 
Wat doe je zo vroeg al hier?
Nou nou ik heb je ook heel erg gemist. 
Ik ga me even opfrissen en aankleden. 
Wel snel doen Jallah!!! 
TUURLIJKKKKKK !!!

Sallaam moe3aleikom!
Aleikom sallaam ya Bintie Twareshtek ( ik heb je gemist ) zei ze terwijl ze me stevig knuffelde. Iedereen doet je de groetjes ze hebben je gemist en willen je graag weer eens zien. Je moet volgende keer meegaan je vader is boos op je. 
Sallaam groet je je Vader niet meer op zijn oude dag! 
Ah Sallaah Baba hoe is het met je?
Elhamdoulilah goed! 
Ze vragen vaak waarom je niet met ons meekomt... 

Ik bereidde me voor op een preek die ik de hele week te horen zou krijgen! 

Baba je weet dat ik het daar niet zo naar mijn zin heb. 
We gaan alleen 1 weekendje, volgende keer ga je mee klaar WEllou Discussie!! 
Sabrina en ik keken elkaar aan en schoten in de lach! 
WELLOU DISCUSSIE!! zeiden we tegelijkertijd en probeerde onze lach in te houden. 

Ja ja lach maar... volgende keer ga je mee, kijken wie er dan gaat lachen. 
Wagha Baba volgende keer ga ik mee, InshAllah. 
Smahane hier kom je dus nooit meer onderuit, dat weet je toch? zei Sabrina plagend.
Jaa... hmmmm ik weet. Ik hoop dat die Samira er dan niet is. 
Negeer haar dan gewoon ... 
Dat kan ik niet, elke keer dat ik daar ben geweest heb ik altijd ruzie gehad met haar. Zieke meid is het. En het is nog Familie van mij ... 
Smahane maak de deur open, hoor je de bel niet!!! riep mijn vader vanuit de keuken. Nee Baba we horen de bel niet, wordt tijd dat we een nieuwe gaan halen. Er is niks mis met deze bel, zolang ik deze bel nog hoor ga ik geen nieuwe kopen ... 

Sallaam is dit het huis van familie Bachari! zei een oude man die ik nog nooit had gezien. 
Ja dat klopt, moment ik zal even mijn Vader roepen. 
Baba er is iemand voor je!! 
Wagha ik kom eraan. 
Mijn vader liep naar buiten met de man en deed de deur dicht. 
Mama waarom gaat hij buiten met hem praten... 
WEet ik niet, waarom moet jij altijd alles weten. Ga Sabrina helpen in de keuken.  Wordt Vervolgd

----------


## Lady Laloush

Wh  :melig2:  weer een vervolgje

nogmaals je hebt talent !!! ik ga nu bena gaan werken ... wil je voor mij plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz een ander vervolgje zette een langere nu  :melig2:  

want anders heb ik niets om naar uit te kijken strakjes  :argwaan:  

dikke kooooooooooooooooeeeessssssss  :verliefd:  

Latje

----------


## Justsiham

Salaam...Shoukran voor de vervolg.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: ..!!!...Koessies Siham..!!

----------


## [email protected]

Op het moment dat een vrouw/man haar/zijn verkrachter als een aangename persoonlijkheid gaat ervaren. Spreek je m.i. van overspel. En niet langer meer van een verkrachting...

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Op het moment dat een vrouw/man haar/zijn verkrachter als een aangename persoonlijkheid gaat ervaren. Spreek je m.i. van overspel. En niet langer meer van een verkrachting...*


  :duim:  Ja erg interresant, wacht eerst tot hele verhaal af is en dan zijn je kritiek en opmerkingen welkom, kan dit nu ff niet gebruiken!  :ego:  



 :duim:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door EgyptGirl_ 
> * Ja erg interresant, wacht eerst tot hele verhaal af is en dan zijn je kritiek en opmerkingen welkom, kan dit nu ff niet gebruiken!  
> 
> 
> 
> *



_Hij heeft `n punt. Ik hou van mijn moordenaar._

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Hij heeft `n punt. Ik hou van mijn moordenaar.*


Dus je houdt van mij, how sweet is that!  :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :nijn:

----------


## saddamma

heey waneer ga je weer verder ? ik kan niet meer w8ten....  :zozo:  

thalla  :zwaai:

----------


## EgyptGirl

:wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  GENIET VAN HET WEER MENSEN, JAMMER DAT IK ER NIET VAN KAN GENIETEN  :jammer:  NADAT IK HET VERVOLG HEB GEPLAATST NATUURLIJK WEL WEER  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Nou hier is ie dan een Klein Vervolgje  :tover:  

Tringg Tringg.. 

Ja met Smahane!
- Hoi hoi met Hanen hoe is ie?
Ik verveel me en hoe is met jou?
- Same story
Wat gaan we doen dan?
- Ik dacht aan Zwemmen, in dit weer kan ik wel een duik gebruiken. 
Hmm ja lekker, kom je me ophalen?
- Over 1 uurtje ben ik bij je!
Ok doei doei
- doei

Mamm ik ga Zwemmen met Hanen, waar zijn de grote handdoeken?
Die liggen in mijn grote kast. Ga je alleen met Hanen?
Ja. 
Oke wel niet te laat maken, want we gaan barbeceuen als je broer thuis komt van zijn werk. 
OH lekker dan komen we na het zwemmen lekker eten. 

Tuuut Tuuutttttttt 
Ja ja ik kom, wacht nog heel even... 
hehe eindelijk, ik geef je 1 uurtje en dan ben je nog niet klaar??
Hanen eerste keer dat je optijd komt, dus ga niet klagen over mijn vertraging. 
Waar gaan we zwemmen, Oh gewoon Zwembad hier in de buurt. 

Oww we zijn niet de enige die een duik wilde nemen Hanen! 
Ja inderdaad wat is het druk als ik maar een parkeerplaats vind. 
Daar is er eentje! 
Ow ja even gas geven voordat er iemand anders komt. 
KIJK UIT HANEN!!!
Klootzak kan je niet uitkijken!!! 
Sorry dames ik zag deze plek als eerst! 
Is dat niet?? 
Jawel hoor die jongens van de Efteling, zou Yessien er ook bij zijn???
Geen Idee Smahane, maar volgens mij wordt het een gezellige middag. 
Eerst nemen ze mijn parkeerplaatst af, straks nog onze ligplaats! 


Oh ja Trouwens straks na het zwemmen barbeceuen bij mij thuis!!! 
Hmm lekker... smeer jij even mijn rug in?
Oh niet gelijk kijken, maar daar lopen die jongens.
Smahane zeg aub dat ze niet hier heen komen!
Uhhh ze komen hierheen. 

Hey Meiden nog een parkeerplaats gevonden!!!
Nee, we zijn terug naar huis gereden, zei Hanen. 
Aihaii Bijdehand, daar hou ik wel van riep n van de jongens. 
Hoi Smahane, hoe is het met je?
Is dat Yessien?? fluisterde Hanen.
Ja, dat heb je goed gezien. 
Gaat goed dank je! 
Vraag hoe het met hem is, fluisterde Hanen alweer iets te hard. 
Gaat ook goed met mij dank je. 
En voordat we het wisten kwamen ze bij ons erbij zitten. 
Vinden jullie toch niet erg... zo alleen vervelen we ons toch maar.
Ik wacht nog steeds op je telefoontje Smahane?
Ja, sorry geen Beltegoed!
Zal ik voor je kopen?
Nee, dank je. Ik heb het warm ga even het water in. 
Wacht ik ga met je mee, riep Yessien.  

[GLOW=orangered]Wordt Uiteraard VErVolgd[/GLOW]

----------


## Justsiham

Shoukran gzala... :grote grijns:

----------


## amel_18

Thanxx lieverd..!!

----------


## Lady Laloush

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxx babyyyyy  :wohaa:

----------


## saddamma

ga snel verderrrrrr :grote grijns:

----------


## saddamma

ga snel verderrrrrr :grote grijns:

----------


## EgyptGirl

[GLOW=deeppink]MIJN VAKANTIE BEGINT EIGENLIJK NU PAS!! 
IK HEB EEN TUSSENTIJDSE TOETS GEHAD VOOR MIJN RIJEXAMEN. 
EN IK HEB VRIJSTELLING GEKREGEN VOOR BIJZONDERE VERRICHTINGEN ELHAMDOULILAH! NOU GA IK GENIETEN VAN MIJN OVERIGE VAKANTIE WEKEN MAAR DAN MET FAMILIE IN BELGIE EN FRANKRIJK... IK BEN SNEL WEER TRUG met een nieuw vervolg inshAllah!!! KUSSJESS EGYPTGIRL[/GLOW]

----------


## Justsiham

:zwaai: ... :blauwe kus:

----------


## amel_18

hoop da je snel weer doorgaat.. :blauwe kus:

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

wajo wajo ga snel verder mooi verhaal hoor hahaha...


kus ouafae doe rustig aan verder...

----------


## Nador_Casaoui

vervolggggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## youssrakarima

goed verhaal, mag vragen of het een waar gebeurd verhaal is?!

----------


## lala_saida

vervolggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg pleaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee [GLOW=darkblue]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXJES VAN LALA-SAIDA NIEWE FAN THELA SGAT[/GLOW]  :jumping:

----------


## lala_saida

vervolggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg pleaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee [GLOW=darkblue]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXJES VAN LALA-SAIDA NIEWE FAN THELA SGAT[/GLOW]  :jumping:

----------


## dounia1986

pleaasse ga verder is zo mooooooiii
ben je nieuwe fan terug hihiihihi wil je een nieuwe vervolgje typen alsjeblieft 
(ik vraag het lief he)
doooeeegggg
kussie en knuffie van dounia

----------


## Dina_love_you

ga verder Meid echt een leuke verhaal heb geen woorde voor dit verhaal Thallah he doe rustig aan  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## dounia1986

pleeaasse nog een vervolg is net zo spannend 
echt waar je hebt talent meid

----------


## EgyptGirl

Hoi hoi ... ik ben net trug van WEggeweest! 
Thanks voor jullie reactie, ik zal zeer snel weer een vervolg plaatsen. 
Eerst even opruimen kleren wassen je kent het wel...

kUSJES

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door youssrakarima_ 
> *goed verhaal, mag vragen of het een waar gebeurd verhaal is?!*


Tuurlijk mag je dat VRagen.... 

Het is Een verzonnen verhaal... ik verzin het gewoon ter plekke ...

----------


## saddamma

haaaaaaai wanneer kom je nou met een nieuwe vervolg ik w888888 
ciao
 :lachu:   :engel:

----------


## hamka83

IK BEN TERUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EN IK WENS EEN HEEL LANG VERVOLG!!!!


DIKKE KUSSSSSSSSSS JIHANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## EgyptGirl

hMM OK NU NOG VERVOLGJE HIER SCHRIJVEN...  :wohaa:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Hey Meiden nog een parkeerplaats gevonden!!!
Nee, we zijn terug naar huis gereden, zei Hanen. 
Aihaii Bijdehand, daar hou ik wel van riep n van de jongens. 
Hoi Smahane, hoe is het met je?
Is dat Yessien?? fluisterde Hanen.
Ja, dat heb je goed gezien. 
Gaat goed dank je! 
Vraag hoe het met hem is, fluisterde Hanen alweer iets te hard. 
Gaat ook goed met mij dank je. 
En voordat we het wisten kwamen ze bij ons erbij zitten. 
Vinden jullie toch niet erg... zo alleen vervelen we ons toch maar.
Ik wacht nog steeds op je telefoontje Smahane?
Ja, sorry geen Beltegoed!
Zal ik voor je kopen?
Nee, dank je. Ik heb het warm ga even het water in. 
Wacht ik ga met je mee, riep Yessien. 

Wat moet ik nu doen ... terug lopen of gewoon het water in gaan?
Terug lopen zou te opvallend zijn! 
Voorzichtig ging ik het water in, moest nog aan het water wennen best koud. Voordat ik het wist gooide Yessien me het water in... 
Wajoww moest je zo hard schreeuwen hahaha 
Je liet me schrikken... !!
Hhahah was ook de bedoeling! 
Hij bleef me strak aankijken, hij pakte mijn hand vast. 
Het was zo fijn gevoel, maar het maakte me ook bang... 


wordt vervolgd

----------


## hafsa bouzi

wat een pracht van een verhaal ik wil meer  :jumping:   :jumping:  
i want more  :jumping:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Ik weet het was kort... maar ik krijg beetje moeite om mijn verhalen uit elkaar te houden!!! 

Als op een dag Nouhayla de vriendin van Smahane is en Smahane de Vriendin van Sarah... dan weten jullie dat ik de weg kwijt ben  :maf3:   :maf3:

----------


## Naima_xx

> _Geplaatst door EgyptGirl_ 
> *GA je naar Marokkoo....!!!! 
> Oh echt leukk te gek... kon ik maar met je mee!!
> Neem me mee in je hartje hihi
> ik wens je een hele fijne vakantie en tarik sellama!!! 
> 
> heel veel kusjes hbibaa!!!*


hey schatje, ja ik ben naar marokko geweest. en om eerlijk te zijn het was geen pretje!! Maar liefje, je weet toch dat je altijd in mijn hart bent? Ik draag je overal mee naartoe schat!
Ga snel verder met je verhaal a zinna.
Bigg boussa,  :kusgrijs:  Naima

----------


## amel_mocro

ewa waar komt mijn vervolg egypt girl ik ben pas terug uit marokko en ik heb je verhaal verder gelezen. en ik w8 op een lange vervolg van jou.als cadeau omdat ik terug ben  :knipoog:  ewa ik w8 w8 w8 w8 w8 w8 w8
op en vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg vervolg
een hele lange lange lange lange lange lange lange lange lange lange

kijk dat komt ervan als je geen vervolg schrijft dan draai ik helemaal door:P :P  :knipoog: 


liefs en kussies.............

Amel je trouwe fan  :knipoog:

----------


## amel_mocro

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *hey schatje, ja ik ben naar marokko geweest. en om eerlijk te zijn het was geen pretje!! Maar liefje, je weet toch dat je altijd in mijn hart bent? Ik draag je overal mee naartoe schat!
> Ga snel verder met je verhaal a zinna.
> Bigg boussa,  Naima*




welkom terug zinna (K)

liefs en kussiesss

Amel

----------


## EgyptGirl

wElkom Trug Amel en Naima... 

En hebben jullie ook wat voor me meegenomen hihihi!  :strik:  
Misschien dat we kunnen onderhandelen... 

Jullie de souviniers en ik een lang vervolg ...  :haha:

----------


## stilletto

Beste egyptegirl ,ten eerste wil ik je mededelen dat je talent en zeker succes hebt met het schrijven.
Zelf heb ik het verhaal nog steeds niet af en ben ik pas op de helft,maar bij die menigsverschil wat er eerder in het verhaal was voorgekomen tussen jou en busted viel me op aan de 2 verschillende gedachtes en meningen.
Wat me opviel was dat busted jou iets probeerde duidelijk te maken maar dat op de verkeerde manier deed en dat jij dat daardoor dus ook verkeerd opvatte.
Tijdens dat ik de hele discussie tussen jullie 2 las koos ik geen partij voor niemand omdat ik zag dat jullie allebei elkaar verkeerd begrepen.
Maar op het moment dat jij reageerde op een onderwerp dat busted had genoemd wat over de politie en de jeugd ging merkte ik van jou hoek dat jij conclussies nam zonder die belevennissen in de praktijk had meegemaakt.
Met name toen je simpelweg oplossingen ging vaststellen over jongere marrokaanse jongens die vast in het systeem zitten en van alles hebben geprobeerd om eruit te komen maar er juist dieper inzonken,dat deed op de een of andere manier wat met mij en gaf me een slecht gevoel over mezelf en al mijn broeders in nederland.
Ik kon het niet meer laten en MOEST je er even op wijzen.
Voor het gevaldat ik het verkeerd inzag kun je nog een keer reageren maar je moet wel weten dat mensen die er zo over denken en zelf al hun toekomst vast hebben liggen maar togg conclussies vaststellen voor de gene bij wie dat niet zo is hunzelf op de een of andere manier verwaarlozen en later in de toekomst toch nog spijt van hun gedachtes krijgen wanneer het een geliefde van ze overkomt of een kind van ze ofzo.
Met vriendelijke groet STILLETTO

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door stilletto_ 
> *Beste egyptegirl ,ten eerste wil ik je mededelen dat je talent en zeker succes hebt met het schrijven.
> Zelf heb ik het verhaal nog steeds niet af en ben ik pas op de helft,maar bij die menigsverschil wat er eerder in het verhaal was voorgekomen tussen jou en busted viel me op aan de 2 verschillende gedachtes en meningen.
> Wat me opviel was dat busted jou iets probeerde duidelijk te maken maar dat op de verkeerde manier deed en dat jij dat daardoor dus ook verkeerd opvatte.
> Tijdens dat ik de hele discussie tussen jullie 2 las koos ik geen partij voor niemand omdat ik zag dat jullie allebei elkaar verkeerd begrepen.
> Maar op het moment dat jij reageerde op een onderwerp dat busted had genoemd wat over de politie en de jeugd ging merkte ik van jou hoek dat jij conclussies nam zonder die belevennissen in de praktijk had meegemaakt.
> Met name toen je simpelweg oplossingen ging vaststellen over jongere marrokaanse jongens die vast in het systeem zitten en van alles hebben geprobeerd om eruit te komen maar er juist dieper inzonken,dat deed op de een of andere manier wat met mij en gaf me een slecht gevoel over mezelf en al mijn broeders in nederland.
> Ik kon het niet meer laten en MOEST je er even op wijzen.
> Voor het gevaldat ik het verkeerd inzag kun je nog een keer reageren maar je moet wel weten dat mensen die er zo over denken en zelf al hun toekomst vast hebben liggen maar togg conclussies vaststellen voor de gene bij wie dat niet zo is hunzelf op de een of andere manier verwaarlozen en later in de toekomst toch nog spijt van hun gedachtes krijgen wanneer het een geliefde van ze overkomt of een kind van ze ofzo.
> Met vriendelijke groet STILLETTO*


Aleikom sallaam! 

Bedankt voor je compliment... 

Elmohim... die discussie nam ik in het begin erg serieus! 
Nadat iemand me Housnegro noemt, neem ik die discussie niet meer serieus! En om eerlijk te zijn... ja hij had een punt, ergens had hij gelijk. 

Kijk je moet niet denken dat ik dit bewust doe... dat ik Buitenlanders in een verkeerd daglicht wil zetten. Ik vind het gewoon leuk om te schrijven... als ik ooit een boek op de markt zal brengen zal het zeker niet een van deze verhalen zijn. InshAllah ik ben nog op zoek naar een sterk verhaal ... een sterk levensverhaal ... waar ik de mensheid mee kan wakkerschudden. Maar dat is nog ver van Nu... 
Nu schrijf ik gewoon deze verhalen ... omdat ik het leuk vind om te doen. En ik leer er heel veel van... vooral van de kritiek! 
Ik hou ervan als iemand eerlijk is... en dat heeft busted gedaan, wat hij niet had moeten doen is met onnodige woorden gaan gooien. Dus dat vond ik wel jammer... vandaar dat ik een beetje gefrusteerd REageerde! 

[GLOW=crimson]Maar wat gaf jou nou n Slecht Gevoel???[/GLOW] 

Liefs xXx

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door EgyptGirl_ 
> *Hey Meiden nog een parkeerplaats gevonden!!!
> Nee, we zijn terug naar huis gereden, zei Hanen. 
> Aihaii Bijdehand, daar hou ik wel van riep n van de jongens. 
> Hoi Smahane, hoe is het met je?
> Is dat Yessien?? fluisterde Hanen.
> Ja, dat heb je goed gezien. 
> Gaat goed dank je! 
> Vraag hoe het met hem is, fluisterde Hanen alweer iets te hard. 
> ...


Hij kwam steeds dichterbij, ik kon hem niet meer goed zien door de Zon . Ik werd verblind door de zon... ik raakte in paniek en rukte mijn hand los. Snel ging ik uit het zwembad... 
Wat is er met je Smahane...?
Je hoeft niet bang voor me te zijn, ik zal je niks doen.
Toen ik naar de plek liep waar ik Hanen had achtergelaten, was ze er niet. Waar zou ze zijn? 
Zonder dat ik het vroeg... zei Abdel dat ze even een ijsje is gaan halen met Rachid. 
Rachid echt dat type jongens waar ze op zou vallen...
Ik ging op mijn handdoek zitten ... en ik voelde nog steeds die angst.
Hey ik ga ook een ijsje halen ... willen jullie ook wat, riep Abdel die al onderweg was.
Nee ik hoef niks, riep Yessien. 
En jij zina?
Ik knikte nee... ik had geen zin om te schreeuwen.
Is DAt een Ja of een Nee... ik zie dat niet van hier!!!! schreeuwde Abdel.
Dat is een NEE... zei Yessien Plagend.

Ik voelde me niet op mijn gemak... hij bleef voortdurend naar me kijken. En ik hoopte dat de dag snel voorbij zou gaan... dat ik naar huis kon gaan en op bed kon liggen. 
WAt is er met je, vroeg Yessien en hij legde een hand op mijn schouders.
Geschrokken haalde ik mijn schouders op... en zijn hand gleed op mijn rug. 
Blijf van me af!! zei ik zachtjes.
Sorry het spijt me... 
Heb je nooit een vriend gehad? vroeg hij.
Ik keek hem aan en knikte Nee... 
Ahh joh dat geloof ik niet, zo mooie meid en nog nooit een vriend gehad!
Dan geloof je toch niet!! zei ik kwaad.
Hmm ons gesprek loopt niet erg Soepel... ik ga even in het water een duik nemen, zei Yessien. 
Ja doe dat, dacht ik bijmezelf. 
Gelukkig lag ik even alleen... kon ik lekker rustig zonnen. 

Ai aiii aiiii lekker dingg... wat doe je hier alleen... Waar is Yessien? 
Oeff Abdel met zijn ijsje, zo snel is hij terug??
Waar zijn Hanen en Rachid? vroeg ik aan hem.
Oh die tortelduifjes zijn nog lekker samen aan het zwemmen... 
Tortelduifjes??? 
Jep... en waar is jou Tortelduif heen? Is hij al weg gevlogen?
Ik weet niet over wie je het hebt... zei ik plagend. 
Over Yessien natuurlijk... over wie anders??
Nou geen idee waar hij heen is... ??
Wil je een likje van mijn ijsje? zei Abdel. 
Nee dank je, eet maar helemaal zelf op! 
Hmmm, jammer ... ik wil hem graag met je delen!! En niet alleen mijn ijsje!
WAt had ik een hekel aan hem... zonder iets te zeggen stond ik op pakte mijn tas en handdoek en ging weg. 
Hanen daar spreek ik later nog wel mee... ik ga echt niet met die tweedehands junkie een gesprek voeren.  


Wordt Vervolgd!!!

----------


## EgyptGirl

:wow:

----------


## saddamma

hey tnx van je vervolg maar ga snel weer verder 
 :lachu:  

ciao ciao Asmaa  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## miss el magreb

: schreeuw : ik moet een vervolg he het wordt zo spannend ik wil een vervolg : traan1 : maar ik moet binnen kort weer studeren dus dat wordt dan weer hard werken en dan heb ik geen tijd om je vervolg te lezen dus schrijven maar

----------


## miss el magreb

: schreeuw : ik moet een vervolg he het wordt zo spannend ik wil een vervolg : traan1 : maar ik moet binnen kort weer studeren dus dat wordt dan weer hard werken en dan heb ik geen tijd om je vervolg te lezen dus schrijven maar

----------


## EgyptGirl

OK HIER WEER EEN VERVOLGJE............. FOR YOU ALLEMAAL... hihihi

 :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Hanen is ook nergens te bekennen... misschien is er wel iets aan de hand. Beter dat ik haar eerst ga zoeken, voordat ik weg ga!
Dit is echt niks voor haar om me zomaar te laten zitten!
Binnen was ze niet... dus ging ik nog even buiten kijken!
Hey Smahane! riep Yessine. 
Ik deed net of ik hem niet hoorde en liep door. 
Ze heeft kapsones hoorde ik Abdel tegen hem zeggen. 
Niks voor mij, zei Yessine. 
Weet ik dat ook weer... hoe hij inelkaar zit Scheinheilig mannetje!
Ik kreeg een vreemd gevoel over me heen... Hanen waar ben je?
Dit voelt niet goed... ik ga kijken of ze misschien al weg is!
Terwijl ik me omkleedde hoorde ik 2 meisjes praten: 

Had je dat gezien, we hadden iets moeten doen!!!
Ja, maar wat... hij had een mes bij haar keel. 
Ik voel me zo schuldig... we bellen de politie en gaan terug!
Het zou wel te laat zijn, maar ik zie geen andere optie.

Ik rende uit het kleedhok en klopte keihard op hun deur! 
Geschrokken maakte ze de deur open... waar ze zich aan het omkleden waren.
Waar heb je het gezien, waar snel zeg waar!!!
Ze keken me met bange ogen aan... 
Ik werd woedend en pakte haar bij haar keel. 
Zeg me waar is ze!! schreeuwde ik.
Hij heeft een mes wil je dat hij ons dood maakt!!
Ik pakte haar nog strakker vast... zo stevig dat ze schreeuwde om hulp. 
Ik breng je laat me los... !! 
Ze rende naar de plek waar ze het over had! 
Mijn hart ging te keer... Please laat het Hanen niet zijn!

Het was er erg afgelegen... 
Daar is het en ze wees er naar... ik zag Nee nee nee !!!!!!


Wordt Vervolgd!!

----------


## lady_marmelade

oeeeeeeeeeeee spannend!

ga gauw door  :zwaai:

----------


## miss el magreb

[GLOW=red]o nee is zij dan ook verkracht je moet verder gaan[/GLOW] maar iedereen wacht op een vervolg schiet op je bent een schat van miss el magreb

----------


## saddamma

KOP OP wanneer komt de volgende????????
ik wil meer hahahah
ciao ciao

----------


## Naima_xx

hey hbiba, je vervolg is alweer te gek!
Ga je snel weer verder a zinna?

Dank je wel amel, jij ook schat, en hoe was jouw vakantie? heb je lekker genoten? ik hoop het wel (K)


Hey zinna, laat ons niet langer wachten waga??
Je weet toch......... Ik hou van je!

Bigg boussa, Naima 


Love you girls  :love2:  Boussa voor egypt_girl en boussa voor amel  :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## hamka83

GA DOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!! HAMDWALDIEKKKKKKK

----------


## Dileyla

*Eyyy Egyptgirl..Je Verhaal Is Echt Leuk!!
Ik Heb Alles In Een Keer Gelezen, Echt Mooi..Bsa7tek, 
Ga Gauw Verder..Ik Wil Weten Wat Er Is Gebeurt...

Je Nieuw Vaste Lezeres..
Bussa Kbiera..
Dileyla*

----------


## Mizz-Lovez-You

Ben beetje nieuw hiero maar je verhaal is echt prachtig
 :maf2:  ben der helemaal gek van geworde
duss ga snel verder met een vervolgje!!!!!

dikkuh kuzzz

Mizz-Lovez-You

----------


## EgyptGirl

Door omstandigheden kon ik even geen vervolgen meer typen... 

ik zal zo snel mogelijk een vervolg plaatsen...

liefs Egyptgirl  :strik:

----------


## Mizz-Lovez-You

thnx  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## missy samira

heeel raar

----------


## missy samira

toppie van een verhaal ga snel verder wacht op een vervolg

----------


## Mizz-Lovez-You

:droef:   :droef:   :droef:   :droef:   :droef:   :droef:  

Please een vervolgje...ookal is ie maar heel erg kort!!!!

----------


## sinjorita

Jou verhaal is toppie ga snel verder meid  :handbang:  



sinjoritaaaaaa  :wohaa:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Het Vervolg komt morgen...I Promissss .... 




tot gauwwww

----------


## hamka83

IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG IK WIL VERVOLGGGGGGG

----------


## Mizz-Lovez-You

:huil2:  Ik kan er niet meer tegen  :frons:  
Ik w8 al zo lang op een vervolg  :droef:  
Maar ga gauw verder!!!
Kuzzz
Mizz-Lovez-You  :blauwe kus:

----------


## dounia1986

pleeeaaasse ga verder
is heel mooi en een spannend verhaal
xxxjes je trouwe fan dounia

----------


## missy samira

WANNEER KOMT DE VERVOLGJE  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  MAAR BLIJF ALTIJD 1VAN JE FAN GA SNEL VERDER MEID  :kusgrijs:

----------


## amel_mocro

ewa waar blijft die vervolg er zijn al een paar dagen voorbij ewa je zei als eerst morgen nu zijn er iezjen 4 dagen ofzo voorbij!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

maar ik heb noog steeds geduld maar het raakt bijna op :P

maar in iedergeval typ een langeeeeeeeeeeeee vervolg voor al je fans ok?????????????????????? ik w8 wel

liefs+kussies..........

amel

----------


## brownsweet

al  wanneer komt het vervolg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!

----------


## Dina_love_you

heeey ga Gauw verder is echt spannend ben beniewd
jallah zied ga verder we wachten op je vervolg jalllah :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## hafsa bouzi

prachtig meid maaar ga snelllllllll verder  :wohaa:

----------


## Berkanialady

ga doooooor je verhaal is leuk maar ik wacht nog steeds op een vervolg dus ga weer verder pls  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Zharazed

mooi vehaal ik verhuur me al naar het vervolg

----------


## Zharazed

mooi vehaal ik verhuur me al naar het vervolg

----------


## miszmarocco

haaiaai ya mooi verhaal het is egt mooi meissie please schrijf de vervolg snel op kusz

----------


## khalid25

Tfoe wat doet hij zolang in de douche 
Bijna ging ik denken dat mijn broer homo is 

kijk hoe je denk over je broertje en nog zou ik ze3ma geloven wat je allemaal wat je hier schrijft zieleg vind ik

----------


## zakia012

hey lieve meid ga snel verder

----------


## MightyPen

Jammer dat de titel eigenlijk al verraad waar je verhaal naartoe gaat. Verder is het best wel saai.

----------


## Tiffany

Goed verhaal,toppie (#) 
 :regie:  Damn heejh,wat kan jij goed schrijven,echt een TOP-VeRHAAL.
alleen ik begrijp dat het nog niet helmaal aF IS?
Zou je mij misschien het hele verhaal kunnen mailen?
Dan kan ik het helemaal achter elkaar lezen,zou het errug leuk vinden....
Ik ben gek op lezen,en helemaal op dit soort verhalen!!!
bedankt avast,laat je t weten als er ook een vervolg is!
dikke kus en liefs: Tiffany

me email is:[email protected]  :grote grijns:   goed verhaal,toppie (#)

----------


## miss piggy

Salaam zina,

Ik zal niet de eerste maar zeker niet de laatste zijn die je dit vraagt
Zou je PLEASE zo snel mogelijk verder kunnen gaan met je verhaal?

TIP: je zou evt alles al van te voren op papier uit kunnen schrijven en dan per keer een vervolg typen


Dikke boesa,


p.s. die meid van een sterke verhaal is gewoon jaloers op je!

----------


## Rahila

Salam meid, 
ik heb je verhaal gelezen en was er meteen verliefd op  :Iluvu:  
ik wil je vragen of je de volgende keer een extra lang vervolg wil zetten want dat zou leuk zijn!!!
mohim ik wacht op je vervolg meid
thala en tot nog is
dikke BOESSA 
xxxxRahilla

----------


## saddamma

waneer ga je verder?

----------


## soukayna

al ga verder ik vind je verhaal pra8tig!!!!!!!!
wejew zo spannend,je makt mij gek ga zo snel moglijk verder a u b 

xxxxxx
groetjes uit belgie

ps:jammer dat smahane belgie haat,maar ik weet wel dat het maar een fantasie verhaal is dus. : : : :..xxxxxxxxx
van soukayna

----------


## marocwijfie

he waneetr ga je verder

----------


## marocwijfie

hoi egyptgirl
alles goed
nou ik wou alleen weten of je nou door gaat of niet!!!!!!!
WANT IK BEN NIEUWSGIERIG!!!!!!

echt waar  :oog:  

ga a.u.b verder!!!
ik wil de vervolg weten  :maf2:   :ole:   :ergleuk:

----------


## riffia_19

he meid ga verder ik ben echt verslaafd aan je verhaal

----------


## #1maryam1#

heyyy meid je verhaal is echt de max woellah 
maar da ga nog veel beter zijn als je dat zou afmaken  :droef:  
maar zoals ze al hebben gezegd je zou dat beter helemaal
afmaken en dan uittype zo hou je ons niet in spanning want
ik word gek u verhaal is gewoonweg de max die is echt goee
je hebt echt talent meid twarkelah maar je moet dat dan wel zo
snel mogelijk afmaken want ik kan het niet meer volhouden ik wacht al 
een hele tijd op uw vervolg ik word  :oog:  haast u aub dikke zoen 
lieve schat  :melig2:

----------


## chebaa

lieverd ik ben echt heel benieuwd naar het verhaal en by the way je kan heel goed schrijven !!! tbarkelach 
ik ben hier nieuw maar vind je verhaal beter dan de max
en heb ik al gezegd dat je schrijftalent hebt!!! hihihihi  :giechel:

----------


## LeilaZina

ga dan door  :maf3:

----------


## dounia1986

hey schat is super spannend wil je alsjeblieft verder schrijven
en ik ben je trouwe fan kussies
van dounia1986
xxxx

----------


## marocwijfie

hee schat!
heb je geen zin om door te gaan wela??
echt zonde voor dat mooie verhaal!!  :potver:  

dikke kus marocwijfieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :zwaai:

----------


## SexiejMocroStar

~~*~~*~~*~~* haaaaii Meissiej *~~*~~*~~*~~*
~~*~~* MOoi Verhaal Man Ga Sjow Door  :Smilie:  ~~*~~~*
~~*~~* Waaneer Komt Et VerVolg  :cheefbek:  k Ben benieuwd  :grote grijns: 
~~*~~* Beslamaa (K) ~~*~~

----------


## #1maryam1#

heyy zina eerst wil ik zegge aid mubarek voor jouw en heel je familie
en ten tweede waar blijft de rest van je verhaal  :traan1:  ik wil verder lezen want ik vind je verhaal echt heeeeell goed zou je zo snel mogelijk verder willen doen je hebt toch nog inspiratie  mohim dikke zoen  :wohaa:

----------


## chebaa

wha salaam , ja ik wou weten wanneer je eindelijk de rest van het verhaal er bij laat horen , want ik word nog echt ongeduldig van je verhaal ok lieverd vlug vlug haast je  :engel:

----------


## Dina_love_you

Ewaaa waneeer ga je verder
zzo te zien heb je ons verlaten  :frons:  
ELMOHiem ga gauw verder AUB

----------


## mocrogirl007

vervolg vervolg vervolg is mooi man deze verhaal ga vder ga vder ga vder ga vder  :maffia:

----------


## lovelyness

Hey meid,

ik weet dat iedereen om een vervolg vraagt, maar je verhaal is ook zo spannend!!!! Ga vooral zo door!!!

xXxiesss

----------


## nonochka

ziet er luke verhaal uit ik wil de vervolg zeker lezen  :ole:

----------


## bellebelle

hey echt een leuke verhaal ik hoop dat je er een vervolg van gaan schrijven more more please het is echt een leuk verhaal groetjes aan julllie allemaal!!! vertel erover  :love2:

----------


## EgyptGirl

*Super jullie reacties, ik was tijdje niet actief op de Site... 

en ben er nog niet helemaal uit hoe ik het verhaal zal laten eindigen... 

maar ik beloof het vervolg komt er wel... 


nogmaals super bedankt voor jullie reacties.... 


groetjes egyptgirl*

----------


## Touriaaa

Ik las net je verhaal en hij is echt goed en spannend!!!!! Ik blijf wachte op een vervolg........

 :zwaai:

----------


## stilletto

dammmnn als je hem niet af kan maken of op zen minst 1 vervolg in 4 maanden kan plaatsen  :Confused:  DAN BEGIN ER OOK NIET AAN TFOE!!!!!!!als je weet je hebt geen discipline en doorzettingsvermogen moet je het NIET DOEN!!!!

----------


## boessa2003

Wajoow echt een leuk verhaal man
heb hem gister helemaal uitgeprint en gelezen
is het waargebeurd
schrijf snel verder!!!!  :haha:   :haha:

----------


## saddamma

hup hup snel snel ik kan niet meer wachten

----------


## marocschat

ga zo snel mogelijk door ma is een hartstikke leuk verhaal tenminste niet persoonlijk bedoelt ofso maar gord je weet vast wel wat ik ermee bedoel

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door boessa2003_ 
> *Wajoow echt een leuk verhaal man
> heb hem gister helemaal uitgeprint en gelezen
> is het waargebeurd
> schrijf snel verder!!!!  *




grappig he  :argwaan:

----------


## EgyptGirl

Ik schaam me diep... 

Waarom?

Omdat ik dit verhaal nooit heb afgemaakt... 
Ben inmiddels met een heel ander verhaal bezig~

Maar kan die helaas niet op de site plaatsen! 
Ik hoop dat een aantal van jullie nog actief zijn op maroc.nl...
Naima ... ? 

Ik heb een aantal vervolgjes van dit verhaal, maar kan er op moment niet bij... ( zal weekje duren ) 

Lots of Love

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:ole:  heeeeeeeeey!!  :ole:  
je hebt een nieuwe fan bij  :grote grijns:  !!!
het is een echt heel mooi verhaal  :duim:  
ik kijk al uit naar een nieuw vervolg!!! 

[GLOW=deeppink]  :engel: BiGg kIssS  :engel:  [/GLOW]  


[GLOW=deeppink]  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:  [/GLOW]

----------


## liiefje

woow szoo erg verhaall.
aar toch boieend schrijf snel verder!!  :denk:

----------


## liiefje

je zou je diep moeten schamen jaahh,
rm hebj e neit verder geschreven?!!!  :frons:  
ik eiis nu een vervolg!!  :slik!:

----------


## Zackia

Dit is nou werkelijk irritant. Begin je aan een verhaal (lezer dus) en wordt het niet afgemaakt (schrijver). Heel jammer!
Begin was in ieder geval leuk om te lezen. Soms raakte ik wel in de war als de gesprekken door elkaar liepen en dan wist ik niet meer wie wat zei.

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

heey 
ik vind het heel spijtig dat jij je verhaal niet afmaakt ik hoop dat je van gedacht veranderd want er zijn veel mensen die je verhaal helemaal uit willen lezen!!!!!!

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

mmm.. Ik Ben Net Fan Van je Geworden En Zie Ik Dat Er Geen Vervolg Meer Wordt Geplaatst En Wollah Dat Is Zonde Van Het Verhaal.. 
Laat Je Zoveel Lieve Fans Van Je Zomaar staan  :oog:   :huil:  
Dikke Kus Hopelijk krijg ik een reactie

----------


## liiefje

ewaa pliies schrijf verder laat ons en dit verhaal niet in de steek :frons:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door EgyptGirl_ 
> *Hallo LIEFFERTSSSS .... 
> 
> IK HAD EEN PAAR REACTIES VERWACHT, MAAR ZOVEEL 
> 
>  WOWWWW ...  SHOUKRAN VOOR JULLIE LIEVE REACTIES! 
> EN SORRY DAT ZO LANG DUURDE DAT IK PAS REAGEER... 
> PAAR PROBLEEMPJES GISTERAVOND MET INTERNETVERBINDING
> IK GA NU EERST WERKEN IK BELOOF JULLIE ALS IK KLAAR MET WERKEN BEN GA IK AAN VERVOLG BEGINNEN... 
> ...



zo moi verhalen man , ik wil dat je door dah gepraat maar aub maak het af het zo mooi.  :zwaai:   :jeweetog:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

MEEEEEEEEEEEER  :huil:  haha dikke zoen

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

Ga vErDeR MeT Je mOoI VerHaAl  
MEeEeEeeEeR  

  :engel:  BiGg kIsS   :engel:

----------


## liiefje

je kunt nog veeell meer reacties verwachten als je neit doorschrijf :frons:   :traan1:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Doe Aub Verder Het is Niet Fijn Als We Het Vervolg niet Weten Lieverd Dikke Zoennn  :zwaai:   :love:

----------


## Siham111

Verder pliess is mooie verhaal ik wil een vervolg  :wow:

----------


## orka-ogen

vindt ik helemaal niet leuk jou verhaal wel maar hoe je ons laat wachten.
geef er een lap op en zet een vervolg  :brozac:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

pffffffffff  :huil:  is echt ni leuk hoor :huil:  
ga je nog verder met je verhaal  of niet ?? ik hoop dat je verder gaat met je verhaal en reageer op onze antwoorden 
[GLOW=indigo]WANT IK WIL DIE VERHAAL ECHT UITLEZEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/GLOW]  :tranen:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ik Wil Ook Meer Man  :grote grijns:

----------


## Smahanneke

Hy is echt een leuk verhaaltje, ma doe zo snel je kan een vervolg, pleassee...

En je hebt echt wel talent, goed zo meiske..


Groetjes en dikke kusjes

Smahane
xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

ewa hier is weer nieuwe fan........
ewa ik ben met andere mee eenzZ
wollah ik wil graag ff einde weten want ik ben heel benieuwd
maar jah 

schrijf so snel mogelijk

doei

----------


## Smahanneke

Ja ik begrijp het wel dat je het drukjes ebt enzo ma als je vrij bent maak dan een heeeeeeeeeeel lang vervolg en probeer het nog ietske spannender te maken .... 


thelaw allemaal ciao ciao dikke zoen


xx
Smahane

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ga jij nog verder lieverd? Dikke Kus

----------


## Miss.MM.

Effe reactie op [email protected]

Snap je het verhaal dan niet?
Het meisje wordt eerst verliefd op die Yessine en daarna blijkt dat hij en zijn vrienden van plan zijn de meiden te verkrachten.

Vandaar de titel!!!

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

wrm reageer je niet op onze reacties???
ik zou het heel erg vinde als je stopt met je verhaal !!ga aub verder ...........doe het voor jou fans want wij zoude heeeeeeel graag verder lezen tot het einde!!!!!
 
................  :huil:  ....................  :huil:  ......................  :huil:  ..........

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Jah idd ..  :boos:   :traan2:   :nerveus:  We Will More

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

skkr!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Slm.

Tbark'Allah 3hlek. Je verhaal is top. Je zou het helemaal compleet maken, door een vervolg te typen. Kijk hoeveel fans je hebt. Je moet echt verder gaan!

----------


## daniella

wat ben jij sorry dat ik het zeg een stomme trut!
zon mooi (nah ja "mooi" je begrijpt me)verhaal te schrijven en het niet af te maken!!!! ik zit hier helemaalvol spanning en dan is er geen eind tfoe man! en dan noem jij schrijven je "PASSIE" als schrijven je passie was dan maak je een einde aan een verhaal!!!! Een echte schrijver vervult zijn passie!

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

daniella ik vind da je gelijk hebt behalve van die stommE trut 


IK WIL DIE VERHAAL HELEMAAL UITLEZE!!!  :tranen:   




ik heb eigelijk een vraag lees jij ons reacties wel ????????
want je antwoord niet .................................................. .......antwoord aub............................................... .................................................. .................................................. ....................................IK WIL DIE VERHAAL HELEMAAL UITLEZE!!!!! :tranen:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

wollah ik ben met hun mee eens duzzz daniella en sweetes girl

ewa het is egt lullig man

----------


## Smahanneke

:rotpc:  

Pleasseeeeeeeeeeee vervolg...
groetjes
xxxxxxx
Smahane

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Nou je kan zien ik ben niet de enige die een vervolgje van je wil zien..
het is echt niet fijn als je ons verslaafd maakt aan het verhaaltje en dat je ons geen vervolgje gunt? ewaa begin eraan dikke zoen  :ergleuk:

----------


## ladysalsa

Ben het met jullie allemaal eens. Heb inmiddels het hele verhaal gelezen en ook ik wil graag het einde weten. Je verhalen zijn echt goed dus ik weet zeker dat je ondanks alles dit verhaal nog wel af kan maken.

EN dan snel alsjeblieft want we wachten allemaal in spanning af!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

yupssszzzz 
ik ben met alleemaal mee eens man 
en trouwens als je verhaal schrijft dan hoort een verhaal ook een einde erbij man 
tfoeeee noem, je dat soms verhaal man neej skkr nii man soorieey dat ik seg maar jah
iedreen w8 heel lang op je verhaal man en je reageer helemaal niks ewa ik snap nii waarom je in een keer ineens stop man jaaa je gaat stoppen om ook andere verhalen kunnen schrijven en die verhaal heeft segma wel einde en dese nii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
en noem je dat verhaaal??????? dese is pas verhaal als je nog einde bij schrijft!!!!! we w8ten allemaal op vervolg en je doet helemaal niks we vinden het gewoon so0nnn spannend dat wij so graag willen weten wat er gebeurt is ewa duzzzzzzzzzzzz

 :regie:  EWA SIDSIDSISDISD OPSCHIETEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Smahanneke

PLEASSSSSSSSSE VERVOLG
WANT ALS GE ZO GAAT BLIJVEN DAN EBT GE GEEN FANS MEER E
SCHIEEET OPPPPPPPP...


 :auw:  


SMAHANEKE

 :auw:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Schrijf Gwn Verder Meer Verlangen WE Niet Van Uuuu !!!!!!!!!!
Ik WOu Dat Ik Zoveel Fans Had Als Jou En Jij Laat Ze Dan Nog Wachten !!!!  :huil:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

TAZ!!! ........................amai je laat je fans gewoon vallen!!!
wrm ga je niet verder?? kun je ons dan niet vertellen wrm je niet verder gaat .................ANTWOORD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tfoe ik krijg er echt scheit van !!!! LEES JE ONZE ANTWOORD NOG WEL ????? off schaam je je zo dat je niet meer durft antwoorden ????

als je niet meer verder gaat dan mag je er zeker van zijn dat je veel fans gaat verliezen dus als je dat niet wilt doe DAN VERDER en ik wil jou verhaal ECHT uitlezen!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daniella

Ewaaaaa

Ff voor de duidelijkheid
Ik ben de schrijfster van verliefd of mijn verkrachter niet.
Ik heb zelf ook een boze reactie naar haar geschreven!!!!

Thalla

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Hopelijk gaat ze dan weer verder!!! Want ik zit vol spanning


mijn verhaal : My True Story

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=skyblue]KOM OP SNEL EEN EINDE AAN MAKEN :Smilie: 
KAN NIET WACHTEN :knipoog: 

x sihem  [/GLOW]

----------


## bellebelle

had ik op deze discussie gereageerd..??  :blozen: 

ik weet het al niet meer......

----------


## laila_habibi

ga snel verder meid

----------


## bellebelle

*ga snel verder ..

maak er een vervolg bij ik kan niet meer wachten.....*

----------


## *MissyN*

jammer dat je niet door gaat....
vond het echt een leuk verhaal..
maar jah..

----------


## bellebelle

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> *jammer dat je niet door gaat....
> vond het echt een leuk verhaal..
> maar jah..*





*stop je er dan mee?*  :Confused:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Wat is dit voor onzin? Om iemand voor 'stomme trut' uit te maken, omdat ze haar verhaal niet heeft afgemaakt? Weet jij wat er is gebeurd? Weet jij of er iets aan de hand is? Stel er is iemand overleden? (Layhfed). Dus hou dat stomme praat voor je.

En voor de andere dame's. Eerst was het ; EWA LIEVERD GA VERDER & AH ZINA WAAROM STOP JE, EN JE WAS ECHT GOED, JAMMER DAT ER GEEN VERVOLG MEER KOMT.

En dan komt er ze3hma een of andere daniella langs, plaatst een zogenaamd 'boos' bericht, dan is het ook gelijk je laat je fans vallen, BLA BLA BLA BLA, en weet ik veel wat voor onzin nog meer. Stelletje meeloper's.
Jullie willen jezelf een fan van haar noemen? haha laat me niet lachen  :hihi: .
Maar goed, zo zie je maar weer hoe mensen werkelijk zijn. :Smilie: 

Thalla nes!

----------


## Douniia

Leuk verhaal, meid.
Ga je het ook afmaken?

----------


## aubergine

Heeej meid ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met je verhaal. Ik vind hem echt leuk.
Laat de andere mensen maar lekker lullen als ze je uitschelden die hebben geen verstand   :Wink:

----------


## Smahanneke

HEYLA PLEASSSSE MAAK ZO SNEL MOGELIJK NE VERVOLG... IS ECHT EEN BANGELIJK VERHAAL HOOR...
PROFICIAT!!!!!!!!! ECHT TALLENT MEID...

GROETJES

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ga Snel Verder xx

----------


## bellebelle

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Wat is dit voor onzin? Om iemand voor 'stomme trut' uit te maken, omdat ze haar verhaal niet heeft afgemaakt? Weet jij wat er is gebeurd? Weet jij of er iets aan de hand is? Stel er is iemand overleden? (Layhfed). Dus hou dat stomme praat voor je.
> 
> En voor de andere dame's. Eerst was het ; EWA LIEVERD GA VERDER & AH ZINA WAAROM STOP JE, EN JE WAS ECHT GOED, JAMMER DAT ER GEEN VERVOLG MEER KOMT.
> 
> En dan komt er ze3hma een of andere daniella langs, plaatst een zogenaamd 'boos' bericht, dan is het ook gelijk je laat je fans vallen, BLA BLA BLA BLA, en weet ik veel wat voor onzin nog meer. Stelletje meeloper's.
> Jullie willen jezelf een fan van haar noemen? haha laat me niet lachen .
> Maar goed, zo zie je maar weer hoe mensen werkelijk zijn.
> 
> Thalla nes!*











wooooooooooooooow wat is dit allemaal????

----------


## aubergine

:Confused:  Ik denk niet dat ze nog doorgaat met haar verhaal  :aanwal:

----------


## *MissyN*

miaybe een ideetjuh..
meestal ben ik er geen voorstander van maar wil iemnd dit verhaal afschijven...
want ik vind dat je een schijfers pen niet mag afnemen..
maar dit is al een 4 maanden geleden toen ze voor het laatst reageerde..
en ik vind een verhaal niet af erger..

laat me weten wat jullie van dit idee vinden..?
veel liefs mij

----------


## orka-ogen

vind ik wel een tof idee maar dan moet iemand met echt schrijftalent dit afmaken
iemand zoals lonely..., faatjem...

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door bellebelle_ 
> *wooooooooooooooow wat is dit allemaal????*


_Wat dat is? Kwestie van kijken/lezen dan zal je het wel begrijpen._

----------


## aubergine

> _Geplaatst door daniella_ 
> *wat ben jij sorry dat ik het zeg een stomme trut!
> zon mooi (nah ja "mooi" je begrijpt me)verhaal te schrijven en het niet af te maken!!!! ik zit hier helemaalvol spanning en dan is er geen eind tfoe man! en dan noem jij schrijven je "PASSIE" als schrijven je passie was dan maak je een einde aan een verhaal!!!! Een echte schrijver vervult zijn passie!  *



Heeeej bellebelle ik denk dat Mvr_ZZ hier op gereageerd heeft. Je zou niet zo fel naar Mvr_ZZ uit moeten halen maar naar daniella die scheld mensen uit.
Het is wel jammer dat ze niet doorgaat met haar verhaal ik hoop dat dan ook iemand het verhaal af wil maken. 
Want het is wel sneu als je aan een verhaal begint en je kan het door omstandigheden niet af maken.

----------


## bellebelle

> _Geplaatst door aubergine_ 
> *Heeeej bellebelle ik denk dat Mvr_ZZ hier op gereageerd heeft. Je zou niet zo fel naar Mvr_ZZ uit moeten halen maar naar daniella die scheld mensen uit.
> Het is wel jammer dat ze niet doorgaat met haar verhaal ik hoop dat dan ook iemand het verhaal af wil maken. 
> Want het is wel sneu als je aan een verhaal begint en je kan het door omstandigheden niet af maken.*




oooohw ja maar ik heb niet zo fel naar mvr_zz halen oke ik heb me gewoon afgevraagt wat er aan de hand was..

moehim laat maar en ik ben niet boos of zo..!!
hey vandaag spelen ze de WK  :italie:  
shakira opent de wk met haar nieuwe hit!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Juist dat bedoel ik. Ben blij dat je me begrijpt..._

----------


## bellebelle

en ik ben blij dat u mij begrijpt  :knipoog:

----------


## miss123

HeY [GLOW=limegreen]


DaS ToCh HaAr KeUze Of Ze VeRdEr GaAt Of NIeT 

DoE NoRmAal!!!

love you all

xxxxxxxxxx-jes[/GLOW]

----------


## houssia

WAUW IS ECHT MOOI WANNEER SCHRIJF JE VOLGENDE STUK HIER JE NIEUWE FAN

----------


## houssia

HE WANNEER GA JE VERDER MEID 
BEN ECHT NIEUWSCHIERIG JE KAN ECHT HEEL GOED SCHRIJVEN

----------


## hala12

:strik:

----------

